# New Imperial Order IC



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

OK, here's the In Character thread for the Imperials.  If you're a Republican, stay out of here.  The Imperials aren't allowed to read yours, so don't read theirs.

Here's an intro to each character: 
KitanaVorr: Pheonix, Human Scoundrel 1/Noble 1
Krizzel: Vek-Tu Mang, Male Human Guardian 1/Soldier 1
Xael: Xado Naar, Male Human Scoundrel 2
Thomas Hobbes: Cabe Docam, Male Human Soldier 2


The New Imperial Order has assigned the 4 of you to a mission.  You are to go to Correlia, undercover, and meet with a contact of the Republic.  He'll give you more information so you can continue with the second phase of your mission.  Xado is your transport and getaway guy, Vek-tu and Cabe are along for muscle, in case things get hairy.  Pheonix will be doing any computer work.
Post some intro/roleplaying, then when you're done, post yourselves on to the ship, and once xado's requested clearance for launch, the game will begin..  (You've been loaned a newer ship, a transport called the "Pearly Haven".  It's fairly state of the art, with about the same armaments as a y-wing fighter, and fair speed.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 11, 2002)

Vek-Tu Mang rose from his morning meditations, rolling his neck slowly and stretching his arms out to the sides, then above his head, willing the blood to flow and awaken his limbs just as his consciousness awakened to the present from the far-flung reaches to which it had ventured.  Eyelids lifted slowly, vibrant, pale violet irises peering out through narrowed slits that squinted against the bright, warm light of ivory colored room.

The small, simple quarters were nestled deep within the secret Imperial base, simply and neatly arrayed, with recessed lighting that seemed to flow out of panels of the walls themselves.  Few things broke the Spartan appearance, the small collection of books and arcane artifacts being the most obvious of them.  A small holo of a pretty young woman which sat next to the bed, and a rack of weapons and armor arrayed neatly on the wall were the only other things which stood out from the background, aside from Mang himself.

One-and-a-half meters of lean-muscled gymnast’s physique was covered in a black body glove, its inky fabric making Mang’s dark cream colored skin look bright in comparison.  He brushed a hand over his shaved scalp as he padded quietly over to the bed in its recessed alcove, reaching for the neatly folded clothes on the bed’s end.

It was time to leave for his ‘mission,’ and while the thought annoyed him, he didn’t feel any of the frustration that he was sure lesser beings did.  It was only the first of many steps needed to gain access to the mysterious and secretive leaders of the New Imperial Order.  They would have the wisdom to see the true power of the Force, and how the law dictated that the strongest, the most righteous and true, should be the ones to wield the gavel of authority.  The inept peons Mang had to deal with here could hardly be expected to have such insights.

Loose-fitted white pants quickly covered the body glove on his legs, followed by the leathery white blast vest that sheathed his chest and shoulders in its flexible white pads.  Matching glove-gauntlets were next, leaving only slivers of the black undergarment visible here and there that emphasized the stark brightness of his other clothes.  He checked the equipment on his belt briefly before securing it around his hips, and then walked to the wall rack to retrieve his lightsaber and blaster.

Next he settled a simple white helm over his bare head, pulling down the black visor until it completely covered his face.  The sides of the mask curved together until they formed a slight ridge running down the centerline, drawn slightly forward in a way that gave him a hawkish appearance.  A thin but dense white cloak completed his ensemble after he had stepped into his matching boots, masking his form in snow-colored drapery.

There was no more time for contemplation now, Mang thought as he stepped outside, heading for the transport bay to get a ride to the spaceport.  There should be only concentration on performing his mission perfectly, and wringing every possible advantage out of the situation that he could…


OOC - edit:  all finished now


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

It wasn’t fair.  It just wasn’t fair.

Nothing was happening the way Lady Meiko Erelen had wanted it to at all.  Being ‘summoned’ to put it nicely…_summoned_….the nerve of this new Imperial order.  If it wasn’t for the ridiculous favor that weird friend of her parents had wanted her to do, to accept this assignment, she wouldn’t be here at all.  

How had he known?  And how long had he suspected?

Her dark eyes narrowed slightly as she adroitly avoided a collision with a very angry Sullustan and his aircar.  Spinning the speederbike precariously for a moment, Lady Meiko flashed the other driver a less than ladylike salute with one finger and echoed it with a rev of her engine.

So what? It wasn’t as if anyone was going to recognize her in this get up anyway?  Her long and lovely black hair tucked neatly underneath a striking golden blonde wig that covered part of her face, her warm brown eyes hidden behind vibrant blue lenses, what was left to see of the real her?  Still even in disguise how could she not be a slave to fashion?

Groaning she turned her bike back on course, increasing the speed with a flex of her very expensively manicured fingernails.  What kind of people would she have to deal with?  Probably a bunch of lower rung thugs.  Men and women with more brawn than brain and about as much fashion sense as the Sullustan she nearly ran over.  _Really_!  What was he thinking?  That color was _so_ last season.

The ratty spaceport came into view and her lips curled in slight disgust before smoothing out into a neutral expression.  Dropping her speeder by the indicated hanger, she threw her legs over one side and slipped off the bike.   The heels of her well-tailored black boots clicked briefly on the hard gravel before graduating to a regular pattern as she walked toward the hanger and then entered it.

Head to toe, the young woman looked like something out of fashion holo.  A soft supple tan long leather coat fitted her trim toned figure to perfection.  Black high boots with square toes and sensible block heels had the mark of one of the most expensive shoe designers on Corellia.  Perfectly pressed pants hung low on her slender hips, a thin gold chain hanging around her bare abdomen exposed by the tight cropped tank top she wore that probably cost more than a average being’s monthly salary.

Even the golden wig was made of real human hair, hanging partly over her delicately exotic features and covering one almondine eye that also glinted a rather deceptive blue.

She clutched one silver brief case in her hand, the other pulling a generously sized suitcase both of which had been strapped precariously to the speederbike earlier.    Well nothing to do now but introduce herself as Phoenix, the underworld slicer, to men who didn’t know her and personally whom she didn’t really _want_ to get to know.

Walking up the ramp of the ship, she called out in a soft silvery voice with an unmistakable upperclass Corellian accent, “Hellooooo?  Is anyone there?  _Hellooooo_?”


----------



## Xael (Dec 11, 2002)

Xado stepped back a little, inspecting the ship in front of him carefully. So this was the ship that was supposed take him and few other people to a mission. The New Imperial Order sure seemed to have resources when they were lending ships like this to be used on some backwater contact mission. Oh well, it wasn't his problem, Xado thought, as he was just the pilot.

Larger problem were the thugs that were inevitably coming aboard the ship, probably trying to show off how important or tough they were.

His thoughts shifted to more pleasant things; The ship was his to use for the mission. As he examined the ship further, he had this one thought racing on his mind.

His ship.

He was snapped out of his megalomanic dreams by a voice. Woman's voice. He decided that he was familiar enough with the controls and walked to the ship's entrance, spotting a woman with briefcases.

_*What is this, a holiday trip? Oh well, at least she doesn't look like a thug*_ (thought)

Then he says: "Hello, I'm Xado Naad, the ship's pilot. I take it that you are coming to the trip", trying to sound as neutral as he can.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 11, 2002)

Cabe, quite frankly, detested the New Imperial Order uniform; lucky for him, his job didn't require him to wear it very often.  Currently he was wearing street clothes, and except for perhaps his physique, he was indistinguishable from any other being on the public transportation air car he was traveling on.  Of course, _they_ probably weren't packing a Imperial-issue blaster under their coats, and weren't wearing gloves reinforced with a metal framework, the better to bash people's skulls with.  But outwardly they were all about the same.

Cabe was a thug, and knew it, and didn't really care.  There were certain things he enjoyed, like fighting (and more importantly, _winning_ fights), and if his tastes meant some people didn't like him, that was their problem, and not his.  Unless of course they _made_ it his, in which case it became very quickly no problem at all.  Cabe smiled slightly and began to whistle as he disembarked from the air car and headed towards the ship.

ooc:  I don't know how the NIO is organized, so I don't know where Cabe would fit in the framework.  If anything like the Imperial Security Bureau exists, he'd be a good fit (he is, after all, a jack-booted thug ).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

Lady Meiko set down her things.  A  brow arched slightly as she took in Xado's appearance.  Not a thug, and thankfully clean looking, but certainly not the kind of man she was used to.  One of those underworld scoundrels no doubt, hired to be the chauffer perhaps.  Well then, at least there were some perks to this journey.  Servants!

“I’m Phoenix.  Now if you’ll just take my things to my quarters, I believe I shall rest up before we leave.”  Brushing past him, she tossed her blond hair over one shoulder as she took in the interior ship.  “Not exactly luxury accommodations, is it?”


----------



## Xael (Dec 12, 2002)

OOC: AAARGH!  

"Wha...", Xado started, his face shifting to expression of complete astonishment.

After a few seconds (after he had come to the conclusion that she was actually serious), he turned towards the "Phoenix" and said: "Hey! I'm NOT a cabin boy and you are old enough to carry your own stuff."

_*This is worse than thugs...*_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 12, 2002)

OOC:  ROFL  she cracks me up! 

“This place smells,” Phoenix remarked, her artificially blue eyes observing the entire layout with one sweep.  Glancing back at him, she frowned slightly, leaned closer and sniffed.  “I take it back…_you_ smell.”  

Her nose wrinkled slightly.  “_Never mind_!  I don’t want you touching my stuff at all.  And take a bath!” She ordered imperiously before sweeping up her things and heading directly, of course, to the largest personal cabin in the ship, ie: the captain's cabin.


----------



## Xael (Dec 12, 2002)

Xado watched the goings of Phoenix in disbelief, and when she was out of the hearing range he sighed; "Fine, suit youself..."

Deciding that he needed some fresh air before he would leave at the trip (and to clear his head) he walked outside, stopping at the end of the ramp. First he looked around and made sure nobody was watching... then he sniffed his clothes, this time with irritating look on his face. 

Then he decided to walk around the ship couple of times, quietly mumbling to himself while walking.

"I don't smell..."

OOC: She's killing me...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

*L* I'm lovin it, pheonix!  Soon as Cabe and Vek-tu Mang get on the ship, we can be off.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

The docking bay was quiet as Vek-Tu entered, broken only by the distant sounds of heavy machinery in another part of the station, and the quiet footfalls of a man walking around the ship.  Apparently he was the pilot, checking for any last minute problems.  Vek approached him confidently, pulling his white cloak about him as his eyes, hidden behind his visor, flicked over the man in measure.

“Is everything ready for us to leave?” he asked simply, voice echoing strangely from beneath his helmet.


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

Xado stopped as the man approached him, and could think of only one word to describe him. _*Thug...*_

"We'll still need to wait for the last person thats supposed to be coming aboard. I'm your pilot, Xado Naar", he said. "And you are...?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

"You may address me as Lord Mang," the white garbed warrior returned imperiously, drawing himself up to every centimeter his moderately built frame could muster.  “I will prepare for our prompt departure,” he informed, though it was only part statement, with equal part suggestion and perhaps even a little command.

The pilot seemed adequate, Mang thought as he turned to climb the ship’s ramp.  He obviously did not recognize the true authority when he saw it though, but that was understandable.  It was difficult for those who were not one with the Force to comprehend the true nature of things.  Such was the patient, righteous virtue of Vek-Tu Mang that he was willing to suffer through the ignorance of lesser mortals.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

After she quickly settled into the captain’s quarters (which meant tossing out anything in there that wasn’t hers into the nearest empty bunk) the young Lady Meiko made her way to the engineering station for a quick look at what this ship had to offer.  What she discovered much to her amusement was that she could connect the speaker system into the small audio player she brought with her.

Grinning like satisfied feline, the mischievous teenager flipped the switch and the most incredibly hip, happy dance music filled the air with some teenage song princess crooning her heart out in some familiar theme of teen angst.

“_Finally_ something good to listen to while I settle in,” Phoenix declared before heading back to her room for further unpacking.  

Her slim hips a-shaking and her arms in the air, she boogied back down the corridor singing along with her teenage idol.  And ran smack into Mang.

Rubbing her forehead where she conked against his chest, clear eyes blinked and she stared for a shocked moment at the much larger and well-armed man.  "What're you supposed to be?  A friggin' _wall_?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

“_I_ am Lord Mang.  And you, young woman,” he chastised in that oddly echoing voice as he took her by the shoulders, helping her up and pushing her back from himself, “should be more careful.”

The woman seemed terribly young, but he doubted that pilot would let anyone who wasn’t supposed to be here on board.  He looked her over a little skeptically, but with as open a mind as he could manage, for there had to be a good reason that the Empire had sent her along.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

“You are _not_ allowed to touch me, ” Lady Meiko informed him haughtily, as she shrugged off his hands.  _Lord_ Mang?  Was he some kind of Jedi?  Why did they send a Jedi on this trip?  And what did she have to do with one either?  A slicer, jedi and a pilot.  Well, at least the pilot she could understand.  One did have to get around somehow.

Brushing her blonde hair back slightly so she could get a good look at him, she frowned a bit at the fact that he was wearing a helmet and she couldn’t make out his face.  “Why are you dressed up like that?  Are you going into battle, Jedi?  Should _I_ go get some blast armor?”


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

_*Lord Mang, yeah right...*_

Then Xado's thoughts were interrupted by some noise coming from his ship. It was the worst excuse for music he had ever heard.

_*She's going to be the death of me...*_

He walked back inside the ship, spotted Phoenix talking to Mang and said; "Nice to see that you're getting along...", while walking past them towards the control panel (and the audio player), not really trying to hide his grin.

He stopped near the audio player, which was clearly the soucre of this unbelievable noise pollution, turned to Phoenix and said; "Turn that off."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

At that, Meiko spun around, her hands on her hips to give Xado the most incredibly snobbish look he had ever seen, even with all that gold hair in the way.  She took one step toward him, close enough that he could smell the scent of Jasmine from her shampoo.

“_No_.” Her blue eyes glinted.  “And don’t you dare ever…_ever_ think you can give me an order…”  Her chin lifted slightly and she added rather unnecessarily while her nose twitched slightly, “..._Stinky_.”


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

Xado raised an eyebrow to Phonix's comment. She really thought that she was in charge did she?

"Oh, I'm REALLY SORRY, your HIGHNESS! Well just have to do it the hard way then."

Then he draws his (heavy) blaster pistol from his side, and blasts the sound polluter (the audio player, not Phoenix ) into tiny bits that scatter around the place.

"Thank you for your cooperation", he says with a grin, and then adds and bows; "Your highness..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Lady Meiko’s mouth dropped open in shock, black lashes blinking for a moment before she was able to find her voice.  And what a voice it was.  

“_You_…you filthy, putrid, common, insolent fashion-deficient dim-witted _thug_!” she shrieked in indignation both hands coming up to shove hard against his chest to punctuate each lovely insult.  “_Who_ do you think you are?  _I _could have you strung up by your nether regions and stripped whipped for my pleasure if I so wanted!  And how _stupid_ are you?!  We’re in engineering, you idiot!  You could have damaged the ship with that far less than _brilliant_ display!”


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

Xado's grin had widened to the point that he had trouble not to burst up laughing. "To ansver your first question; I'm this ship's pilot, and I'm completely aware where we are thank you. Second, your noise pollution was far more dangerous to the ship than my shot. Third, this ship is under MY command for this trip, NOT yours. If you're not fine with that, you can walk to Corellia. Understood?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

“You’re delusional if you think I will follow any command you make…_either_ yours or Lord Mang’s.”  Lady Meiko straightened to her full height, a glint of something not so pleasant in the depths of those dark eyes.  “And I would think twice about offending a slicer if I were you.  I could make your life very…_uncomfortable_.”   

With that melodramatic turn of phrase, a melodramatic exit was in order and she did so, spinning around in a huff, her back to both Xado and Mang and stalking back toward her cabin with one last parting shot.  “If its _your_ ship, _you_ can clean up the mess _you_ just made in engineering..._Stinky_.”


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

"Sure...", he said. "At least I know how to clean, I bet you haven't ever tried..."

Then Xado looked around for the cleaning closet (or something, I hope there is one), and started sweeping the bits of audio player either to the nearest trash can or outside the ship.

_*Besides, I thougt twice and even gave her a warning. But did she listen? Noooope...    ...And where the hell is that last passenger?*_

OOC: Oh, and if that record (CD, Disk, Datacard or whatever) survived the blast, Xado will confiscate it.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

Vek-Tu turned his gaze from the young woman to the pilot, frowning slightly behind his visor.  They were like children, but playing with lethal toys.  Perhaps this mission _would_ be a worthy test of his abilities, after all.

“You should be careful too, Captain,” Mang advised, echoing his earlier remark to Meiko.  “Destruction of personal property can carry unpleasant consequences, if she wishes to press charges against you.  Next time, simply disconnect the offending device from your ship,” he instructed helpfully, if a little coolly, implying that this perhaps was something Xado had not known was even possible.

Assuming his decree had solved the problem, the masked warrior turned and resumed his efficient stride down the corridor, looking for suitable quarters.


*OOC* - I'd guess music would be carried on the same datacards that datapads use, and an audio player is just a specialized datapad without any other functionality, kind of like an MP3 player versus a PDA.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

You are able to easily find a cleaning closet and sweep up the pieces.  The disk didn't survive the blast, so don't worry about it.   As you are finishing up, there is a beeping from your comlink.  You are informed by the docking overseer that your final passenger has been delayed, and you are to wait.

OOC: If Thomas Hobbes doesn't post within the next 24 hours, I'll find a replacement for him, then you can be on your way.  The republic's up to 5 people, and they're just boarding their ship.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2002)

Cabe easily finds the appropriate docking bay, surveying the ship and finding it to his satisfaction.  He glances at his cronometer- delayed public transportation and foot traffic had delayed his arrival; he was unused to the time it took to get places on this planet.  Hopefully his new commanding officer wouldn't be too vitrolic about the matter.

His boots ringing on the metal floor of the docking bay, he approaches the ship and climbs the lowered ramp.  He raises his voice slightly.  "Hello?  Sir?"  and waits at the entrance for someone to greet him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Lady Meiko yanked her jacket off, tossing it to one side the minute she stepped into the captain’s quarters.  _Why?_  Why did she get stuck with a thug who didn’t know his place?  Well, she would have to teach him, that’s what.  Destroy_ her_ audioplayer did he….

Taking her datapad and another datacard out of the silver case, she began to work on the ships systems, patching into the main speaker systems from the captains cabin.  That done (if the GM allows it) she inserted the datacard into her ‘pad and turned the volume up on the latest music from one of the top teen boy bands on Corellia for the entire ship to hear.

The young woman grinned, remembering to tap the security lock on the captain’s door.  Standing back to look at her handiwork, she pulled off the blonde wig from her her head and pulled apart the tight bun to release the long waves of her black hair.  Shaking that up, she popped the blue lenses off to reveal her real eyes, the warm dark brown almond-shaped eyes.

How long would it take to get to Corellia?  Perhaps she had time for a nice nap.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2002)

ooc: I agree with the others- your character is amusing... 
ic:

Cabe jumps a foot into the air as the music blasts over the loudspeakers, and drops into a combat stance before recovering himself.  _What the hell?_ he thinks, and tries yelling again.  _"Hello?  Is anyone there?"_


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Mang was just setting his helmet on the bunk as the ship’s speakers again blasted with sound, whining and booming with precarious volume.  Pausing at the new interruption, the warrior let his helm rest on the cushion and then pulled back, returning through the open hatch to the corridor.  The girl had not been in any of the open cabin’s he had passed, so she must be in the only one that remained.

The knuckles of his leather wrapped hands rapped sharply on the door, just loud enough to be heard over the noise, but not enough to be excessive.  Mang folded his hands beneath his cloak, sheathing the fabric around him as he waited calmly for an answer.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Xado's mood could only be described as furious. Hearing somebody shouting, he walked to the entrance, spotting another man, probably the last passenger, and shouted; "You're late!"

Then, while cursing slightly, he walked to the engineering/control panel and tried to cut the whole speaker system off (OOC: take 20 if I have to).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Meiko had settled herself very nicely into her comfy wall bed/couch.  Very nice indeed!  Her own personal space in a ship that was already too crowded for her taste.

No, certainly not luxury accomodations, but she could withstand it for a little while.  Resting her databad on her lap, she grinned wickedly at Xado's progress until she heard the knock at her door.

"If that's you, Stinky!  I want an apology and a new audio player or you'll be listening to _47Degrees to Endor_ until we get to Corellia!"

OCC:  Heh heh


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

_Water lays mountains low,_ Mang thought to himself as he knocked again, with exactly the same force and cadence as before.  These...people were proving his own superiority, showing how their emotions interfered in everything they did.  But where Skywalker and his ilk would try to soothe and understand them, Mang would be unfazed by their tantrums.  

How could you expect anyone to improve their behavior if you coddled them?  How could you be a true Jedi if you let compassion cloud your judgments?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

With slight irritation, Meiko pushed herself out from under the warm bedcovers and padded over to the door.  Using a louder voice in case he didn't hear her she repeated, "I _said_ I want an apology, Stinky!  And a new audioplayer if you want to listen to anything else!"

Folding her arms, she waited patiently for his reply.  What did he think?  That she would just let him in here so he could blast more of her stuff to smithereens.

_I don't _think _so_!


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Xado looked at Mang and said; "Do you really think that she's going to open that door?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Mang turned his head to glance at the pilot.  "She will, eventually.  Her patience is lacking."

“I wish to speak with you, young woman,” Vek-Tu informed calmly when he turned back to the door.  She would be an even more difficult case than the Captain, he judged.  Seemingly the woman had no concept of the rights and needs of others, being entirely focused only upon her own.  She also, as was sadly all too common, did not appear to have any idea how to properly attain the satisfaction of her grievances.  “Open the door, please.”


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Her voice echoed through the door.  "Let me make myself clear.  Unless I hear an apology and there's a new audio player waiting outside for me...you're wasting your breath, jedi."

Idiot men!  Thinking they could boss her around just because she was nineteen.  Thinking that she would be stupid enough to open that door!

As if to emphasize her point, she upped the volume just a little bit more.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

"We're not leaving before this noise stops.", Xado informed, and then continued on trying to shut the speaker system off.

_*I never thought that I'd have to pay this much attention to some stupid speakers.*_

OOC: If it's of any importance, has the GM (Jemal) any idea where we are (what planet), and could you please tell us?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Mang shrugged, turning his unmasked violet eyes back upon Xado.  “I can open it if you’d like, but you’ll need a new door.”  He reached up to his neck, unclasping the cloak and pulling it away from his shoulders, folding the fabric up into a square quickly and neatly.  “Otherwise, if you can do nothing, she will grow bored rapidly.  Or hungry.”  The warrior walked back to his own cabin, reaching in to lay his cloak down on the bunk.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

After a few moments fiddling with the speaker system, xado is able to pull a few wires and the ship becomes blissfully quiet.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Xado mumbles something about Phoenix's skill with computers and then takes the most comfortable position possible in the chair, sighing heavily.

Then he seemed to remember the last passenger, turned his head towards him and said; "If you're going to Corellia, I think we're ready to go."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Meiko frowned at the quietness but shrugged.  Well, she would have to find some other way to pay him back then.  Obviously she made it too easy.

Stretching out on the bed, she rested her head on her hands, staring at the ceiling.  The air was rather cold, and it brought out goosebumps along whatever part of her skin was bared, but she paid no mind to that at all.

Her thoughts rested on the mission and the men who had just be outside her door.  What was the purpose of bringing them all together?  Three people, and who knows about the fourth, who would never consort with each other outside of this mission.  A mission none of them had a clue what it was about.

Meiko didn't relish having to wear that ridiculous blonde wig and blue contacts for the remainder of this trip.  How long would she have to disguise her identity?  Especially now that they were returning to her home planet of Corellia where Lady Meiko would be recognized...it would behoove her not to be recognize as Phoenix.

Turning over on her side, the young woman sighed again, closing her eyes, the black lashes tickling her cheeks.  That was something she didn't have to worry about yet.

Nap time.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2002)

Cabe, who had been standing introspectively (and very, very confused) in the space just inside the ship, is glad to hear the speakers shut off.  "Hello?"  he says again, his voice regaining some confidence.  

"If you're going to Correlia, I think we're ready to go," says the man he saw earlier, and strides away towards the cockpit before anything more can be asked of him, leaving Cabe in confusion for a few more moments.

Then he sees a striking and confident man carrying a white cloak in his arms and resists the urge to smile in relief.  He salutes the figure, judging him by his poise and aura of confidence that he's the commanding officer of the operation.

"Sir.  ISB special operative Cabe Docam reporting for duty."  He holds the salute, hoping that he's guessed rightly as to the identity of the man.  If he's guessed wrong, it's not a terrible misstep by Imperial standards to salute someone of equal or lesser rank, but the sooner he can figure out who he can take orders from, the better it is for him.  Except in combat, Cabe isn't one to take the initiative.

ooc: I know that adventuring parties are generally unstructured, but Cabe is the sort who prefers to be following orders, so I'm afraid I'm gonna ask who's running this shindig- which one of us is at least nominally in charge here, Jemal?  What's my rank, etc?


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *ooc: I know that adventuring parties are generally unstructured, but Cabe is the sort who prefers to be following orders, so I'm afraid I'm gonna ask who's running this shindig- which one of us is at least nominally in charge here, Jemal?  What's my rank, etc? *




OOC continued: I don't know who IS in charge, but Xado thinks that he's in command inside the ship. Though so does Phoenix and Mang .


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2002)

ooc: Yeah, that's why I wondered.   Leaving us to argue over who's in charge seems much more of a thing the New Republic rabble would do, not us disciplined Imperials!  Three cheers for order.  And commence goose-stepping on three, etc.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

OOC: Yeah, but theoretically only Mang could have some officer rank because he's a Jedi, so Cabe probably saluted the right guy. Xado and Phoenix are just some rabble picked up to work. ...Which also means that they don't respect ranks as much.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *ooc: Yeah, that's why I wondered.   Leaving us to argue over who's in charge seems much more of a thing the New Republic rabble would do, not us disciplined Imperials!  Three cheers for order.  And commence goose-stepping on three, etc. *




OCC:

Meiko is not rabble!  She's Corellian nobility! 

Well, I think out of the three of us, Mang is probably the most "in charge" level-headed one.  I think Xado and Phoenix will be bickering the whole trip.

Oh and as Meiko would say...."Goose-stepping is soooo last season.  Now we do the duck-waddle."


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Meiko is not rabble!  She's Corellian nobility!
> *




OOC: Do you think the Imperials think so? 

You know, we have like three times as much messages as the Republic side, and we're just leaving.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Do you think the Imperials think so?  *




OOC: LOL well, this group only knows her as Phoenix the slicer and she is trying desparately to keep both identities separate, but we'll see how long that will last.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> ...but we'll see how long that will last. *




OOC: The other option is that Xado snaps, starts laughing manically, and the rams a Capital ship head-on.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Vek-Tu nodded to Cabe in acknowledgment.  “Next time don’t be late, Mr. Docam,” he instructed in a calm, cool voice without any hint of anger.  Mang scanned the other man up and down, noting him carefully.  “Stow your things and then let the Captain know that we’re ready to go.”  With that, he turned back to his quarters to settle in for the voyage.  Just how he would approach this pilot and young woman, the proper method to instruct them, would require meditation.  At least the last member of the mission seemed to understand the value of proper etiquette and protocol, even if he would need some work on timeliness.  

Ah, what a list of tasks indeed!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

OOC:  Well, Mang certainly is the one in charge in his mind!  And he likes the goose-stepping.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: The other option is that Xado snaps, starts laughing manically, and the rams a Capital ship head-on. *




OOC:  Or Meiko takes over the ship and makes all the men her love slaves...hmm...I like that idea.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  Or Meiko takes over the ship and makes all the men her love slaves...hmm...I like that idea. *




 Love is forbidden to a Jedi


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:
> 
> You know, we have like three times as much messages as the Republic side, and we're just leaving.  *




BECAUSE we're IMPERIALS and SO much much MORE awesome.  Do you think they're even having half as much amusement as we are? 

I say we make a plan...we get the Gungan if we run into him and make stew out of him....Meiko's always loves trying out new exotic dishes....


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

Xado noticed the last passenger talking to Mang, and heard something about being ready. _*Well, finally...*_

Then he opened the communications to the flight control and said; This is pilot Xado Naar of the "Pearly Haven", reguesting clearance for lauch.

OOC: Kitanavorr: Why don't you make that Gungan your male slave?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Love is forbidden to a Jedi *




OOC:

Silly, Jedi, who said anything about LOVE?  I'm talking about good old fashioned...er I think you guys are old enough to fill in the blank.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Kitanavorr: Why don't you make that Gungan your male slave?  *




He does have an interesting feat with that tongue doesn't he.  Um are we going into topics that a grandma shouldn't read?  Which is silly because grandma probalby knows more about this than we do having lived for such a long time, eh?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> I say we make a plan...we get the Gungan if we run into him and make stew out of him....Meiko's always loves trying out new exotic dishes.... *




LOL the Gungan is just about my exact antithesis.  And you know, we really need our own Imperial OOC thread at this rate


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:Um are we going into topics that a grandma shouldn't read?  Which is silly because grandma probalby knows more about this than we do having lived for such a long time, eh? *




OOC: Oh shut up, I'm 17 and if I can bear with it everybody else should.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

OOC:
Okay let's move the OOC discussions to this thread so we don't clutter this up and miss reading an IC post. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33713


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

"You have clearance to launch, Pearly haven.  Good luck, and don't loose anybody. Heh"  The voice cuts out as you start up the take-off sequence.

OOC: ON the ship, Xado is 'ranking' b/c he's the 'captain' of the ship.  You've each been selected for your individual talents, not because of any specific ranks or what-not, so you're all about the same rank.  Vek-tu has been put in charge nominally, b/c he's the most 'level headed'.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2002)

"Roger that, Pearly Haven taking off."

Xado starts the take-off sequence to get the ship off the ground, and heads for the space.

_*Ahh... I love this...*_, he thoughts as the engines start and the ship shakes a bit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Meiko blinked her eyes open with a scowl and the ship lifted off, shaking her around on the bed.  "That incompetant thug!  Couldn't they hire somebody who could fly without shaking everyone in it like a martini!"

Rolling around, she tried to go back to sleep again, but the ship shook and she slipped off the bed and banged her rear hard on the floor.

The string of curses that flew out of her mouth was certainly nothing a lady should discuss, but her command of the languages she did know was amazing indeed if a little more colorful than what they normally teach in school.

"Xado Naar!" And then few choice words about his ancestry that were probably true anyway.  At least Meiko definitely thought so.


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

Xado pilots the ship out of the atmosphere to the space, and puts some distance between them and planet. Then (if nobody interferes or nothing happens) he starts plotting the hyperspace course to Corellia.

OOC: Take 10 on the Astrogate check.
Jemal: Just tell us if something happens, and I will change my post.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Xado manages to set a competent course for Corellia.  
OOC: If you guys wanna do some more... Interaction *L* you've got until tommorow before you arrive.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Lady Meiko yawned, stretching a bit as she dragged herself out of the lumpy bed.  How much _longer_ before they reached Corellia?  It was too bad whoever sent them on this journey didn't feel like sending them in style.

_Really._

Padding over to her bag, she pulled out the blonde wig, set it on her head and popped the blue contacts back into her eyes.   Disguise in place and robe wrapped around her body, she headed to the showers to freshen up before she began her further acts of terror on the ship.

It figured.  Of course none of the stinky men bothered to shower.  No noble would ever go a day without at least two showers.   These men probably went for _weeks_.

_Ugh.  I hope I don't have to be near them for very long.  Please oh please let me work with them from a distance....a _ very _ long distance._  But she would probably still smell them from there!

The lower classes were just _so_ dirty.

After depleting the ship of its hot water for the next few hours at least, Lady Meiko dressed again in yet another fashionable outfit.  The same expensive black high boots but this time a tan leather skirt with a diagonal-cut hemline.   One side of the skirt rode high enough on her thigh and the waistline low enough on her hips to make even the most liberal mama tsk at her.  Over that went a  matching cropped strappy tank top that hugged her like second skin and exposed a liberal amount of smooth hard abdomen.

Preening and primping in the mirror for the upteenth time, Meiko decided to head to engineering and find out a little more about what this ship was capable of before meeting the fourth member of the group.


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC: You know, I've been under the impression that the engineering is at the same place where the ship is piloted. This is of course up to Jemal.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *OOC: You know, I've been under the impression that the engineering is at the same place where the ship is piloted. This is of course up to Jemal. *




OOC:

The cockpit is usually where all the pretty buttons and stuff are for the pilot with all the front-end displays.  Engineering is usually the back end stuff where the real equipment is sitting and all the front-end stuff is connected to.

Think of a car where you sit in the passenger area and the driver sees the steering wheel and controls.  Engineering would be when you popped open the hood and you see the actually mechanics and reach around to fix it.

This way when someone is fixing the ship, they don't get in the way of the person flying.

EDIT:

Oh i just thought of something.  Think of how the falcon is set up.  The cockpit is just buttons and controls.  But there's an area in back with more indepth consoles and equipment, the place where Han sits when he's not in the cockpit, also where the droids were at when they were messing with the hyperdrive?

LOL I'd have to look at the schematics for the transports to see, but yeah it is up to Jemal to decide what the transport looks like.



Either way...that's where she's going.


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Either way...that's where she's going. *




OOC: I know, I just want to keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't do anything... not appropriate.  

Even more ooc: Dalamar got his character (almost) ready, Phoenix is going to love him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: I know, I just want to keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't do anything... not appropriate.
> 
> Even more ooc: Dalamar got his character (almost) ready, Phoenix is going to love him.  *





OOC:

Hehe I can't wait! 

And she will get better as she grows up, but I have to start her somewhere!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2002)

Cabe, after stowing his gear in an empty cabin, heads to the cockpit.  Seeing Xael there, he nods respectfully and offers his hand.

"Cabe Docam, ISB.  I'm afraid I didn't catch your name...."

After shaking hands and sitting down, Cabe carefully broaches the subject.  "So, er, what was with that music that was playing when I first came in?"


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2002)

"I'm Xado Naar, nice to meet you."

When the "music" is mentioned, Xado starts looking like he has been shot, turns his head slowly towards Cabe and says; "That... was threat to all humanity."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2002)

Cabe cocks an eyebrow at Xael's reaction.  "Okay, the music sounded like a dying gundark.  But if you hate it so much, why was it playing on your ship?  Does it have something to do with this last team member I haven't met yet?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC:  Concerning ship layout...

Starships of the Galaxy has a generic floorplan on page 57 we could use unless Jemal has something specific in mind.  For those without the book, here's the layout in brief:

*Cargo hold* in the center.  A hatch leads out at the fore of the hold into the main corridor.  At the aft of the hold is a loading ramp which opens to the outside.

The *main corridor* is a rectangular ring circling around the cargo hold.  

The *aft section* of the corridor is an enlarged space that also provides access to a gunwell (for an independent gunner to sit and man a starship weapon).  A hatch on the aft side of the corridor opens into *engineering*.

The *fore section* of the main corridor has a hatch on the fore side, opposite the hatch to the cargo hold,  that leads to the *bridge*.  There is a ramp at each side of the bridge that leads outside the ship (apparently the main way in or out of the ship).

The *port section* of the corridor has three hatches on the port side.  From fore to aft:  a *private quarters* with a bunk, desk, computer terminal, storage locker, and bathroom; a second *private quarters* that is identical and shares the same bathroom; a *large/captain's quarters* that is twice the size of the others, and has a dining table and a private bathroom in addition to the other accomodations.

The *starboard section* of the corridor has four hatches on the starboard side.  From fore to aft:  a *galley*; a *brig* with two cells; a *bathroom* for general use; and a cramped *crew quarters* with four bunks, four lockers, and a computer terminal.

Whew.  

edit - Mang has taken one of the smaller private quarters for himself.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 15, 2002)

The air thrummed with energy as Vek-Tu Mang rolled forward and came up slashing his lightsaber through the air in front of him, slicing some imaginary foe in half with the brilliant blue blade.  Bare feet padded and slapped against the cool metal deck as the Jedi warrior suddenly flipped backwards and then whipped his weapon back and forth in a defensive maneuver designed to ward off an attack while he recovered.

Dressed only in a black body glove, the simple appearance of his attire and smooth, shaved pate of his dark tan head attested his focused purpose, devoid of concern and emotion.  He had a lot of work ahead of him to master the lightsaber, and Vek-Tu Mang was never one to let circumstances come in the way of his carefully planned schedule.  

With a spinning strike, Mang continued with his exercises, filling the aft corridor with deceptively benign hums and flashes of vivid blue…


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Not exactly the most reassuring sight to see, a deadly blue light zipping just a meter away as soon as Lady Meiko stepped from her very comfortable captain's quarters.  The young woman blinked for a moment at the sight of the man practicing in the wide central corridor that connected all the rooms of the ship.

"What do you think you're doing, Lord Mang?" she inquired, managing to keep the nervousness from her voice at seeing the lightsaber as she stepped fully out of her room, the door swooshing shut behind her.  "You could hurt someone."

Jedi were supposed to be mysterious, strange with  odd powers.  She didn't like the thought of anyone having the kind of powers Jedi were supposed to have.  Read minds some said, perform amazing parlor tricks.  

She had never met one before.  Jedi didn't really frequent the university she studied at or at her father's home, or night clubs or rich parties for that matter.  They were a quiet, mysterious and so untrustworthy a lot.  Who could be trustyworthy who could read your mind or sense your emotions?

She had to be wary of this one.  Very wary indeed.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Mang gave her a look as if he were reassuring a child.  “No one will be hurt by my exercises,” he assured dispassionately.

With nary a pause he swung right back into his forms, spinning away from Meiko to confront a new phantom attacker.  Part of his consciousness detached, though, letting his warrior skills run on autopilot while it considered the young woman.  There was something…odd about her.  Mang had not yet mastered the skills influence and insight like his old Master Berus, and he could not sense anything concrete – nor even anything vague, really.  Perhaps it was just that her selfish, childish behavior was so alien to his own.

Whatever the case, her talent with electronics could prove valuable on the mission to come, if only she could learn at least a little discipline and respect for others.  Would there be enough time on the way to Corellia?  And more importantly, could Vek-Tu find a way to teach her which she would accept?  And all the while similarly improving the other members of their small team as well?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Meiko edged around him anyway, careful to give the Jedi a wide berth for whatever he was practicing.   It was engineering that captured her interest, not some man dressed in a tight black suit doing all kinds of....wow that was an  _ interesting _ stance he just did. 

The young woman smirked slightly when Mang was facing away from her.  Well he certainly acted like he had some rammed up that very nice tight...um...yes.  She flicked a lock of blonde hair from her shoulder and moved toward engineering.

"Confident of your own ability aren't you, Lord Mang?  Just be careful where you plan on poking that saber of yours."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

"I strive for precision."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Meiko glanced over her shoulder, her lips curving into a condescending smirk he was sure to see plenty of in the furture.

"Precision?  Sounds..._boring_."

She laughed lightly at a private joke that only mattered to her before disappearing into the confines of the beloved engineering station.


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2002)

"Yes, she toyed with the speaker system."

Then he moved to more comfortable position in the chair, sighed and said: "Hope you don't meet her soon, though I think you will."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Krizzel, you mean this? (It's quite large) Edit: Okay, I didn't think it was THAT big... The small Quarters at the Down-right is Xado's. *




OOC:  Xael, could you shrink the image a bit to a more manageable size?  Its difficult to see all big like that.  Yeah that's the one he means.  Oh, and Meiko  obviously has commandeered the Captain's room and its become very girly.  Also she's presently in engineering.


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: Okay, trying again. The cabin at the down-right corner is Xado's. (If we're using this)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *OOC: Okay, trying again. The cabin at the down-right corner is Xado's. (If we're using this) *




OOC: But that's the crew quarters where the bunk beds are.  Where will the two new additions to the ship sleep if you do that?  There's the captain's cabin, two small personal cabins, and the crew quarters (the one you chose for Xado).


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: But that's the crew quarters where the bunk beds are.  Where will the two new additions to the ship sleep if you do that?  There's the captain's cabin, two small personal cabins, and the crew quarters (the one you chose for Xado). *




OOC: Xado can share the room with them. He's too peace-loving to try to conquer the captain's cabin.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Xado can share the room with them. He's too peace-loving to try to conquer the captain's cabin. *




OOC:  LOL...I can't even begin to imagine what would happen if he tried to conquer the captain's cabin.  Meiko has got a very nasty vengeful streak in her.  I think he would reek of perfume for a week in the most mild form of punishment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Lady Meiko Erelen, ony daughter of the Greve of Upper Stasia on Corellia, thrusted herself into the chair, spinning it slightly before coming to a rest before the main engineering console.  

_What to do, what to do? First things first, gotta find out what this ship is capable of.  _

Meiko began to work on the ships systems, testing its security and defenses while trying not to alarm anyone in the cockpit.  In case the others couldn't be trusted and problems arise, she attempted to check and install safeguards so that she could lock engineering from the rest of the ship and control the ship from here.  (Up to Jemal to figure out what she accomplishes.  Hey...this is what a slicer does who is bored on a four-day journey to Corellia with people she finds boring, annoying or beneath her.)

In the process, she popped another datachip into the disc drive and dance music fill the engineering room.  While waiting for her program to work, Meiko danced in her seat, her feet resting on the console tapping to the rhythm of the faintly addictive beat of some famous pop teen songstress.

Meiko moved her head back and forth with her body, the chair swinging along with the shake of her hips.  "_I'm not a girl...don't tell me what to believe...not yet a woman...I'm just trying to find the woman in me...all I _neeeeeed_ is time, a moment that is mine, while I'm in between..._"  Silky hair flew everywhere in all directions as she sang along in a surprisingly competent melody.

OOC: For all of you who can't stand said songstress (and I don't mean Meiko)  I so apologize, but she would be the perfect idol for Meiko.


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Meiko began to work on the ships systems, testing its security and defenses while trying not to alarm anyone in the cockpit.  In case the others couldn't be trusted and problems arise, she attempted to check and install safeguards so that she could lock engineering from the rest of the ship and control the ship from here. *




OOC: You know, I think that she Isn't able to fly the ship from there as she can't see outside (at least to front).

Jemal: Does Xado get a listen check to see if he hears that "music"?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: You know, I think that she Isn't able to fly the ship from there as she can't see outside (at least to front). *




OOC:  Uh its a space ship.  You don't have to look outside to fly it especially if you have vertical takeoff/landing.  You use sensors to catch the information and watch computer screens around you.  Have you ever been in the cockpit of the fighter jet, the ones with advanced technology?  They can fly those things without looking outside if they wanted to.  Also think space shuttle.  Think about how that works.

  Trust me...I'm an engineer...I build those things for a living...I'm Meiko minus the obnoxiousness...I know all kinds of nasty tricks for her....

EDIT:  She's on the other side of the ship and the music isn't THAT loud.  I think Mang would be the one who would be able to hear it before anyone else.


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  Uh its a space ship.  You don't have to look outside to fly it especially if you have vertical takeoff/landing.  You use sensors to catch the information and watch computer screens around you.  Have you ever been in the cockpit of the fighter jet, the ones with advanced technology?  They can fly those things without looking outside if they wanted to.  Also think space shuttle.  Think about how that works.
> 
> ...




Oh damn, I was just trying to save our lives. 

And if that music is loud enough that she can hear it, Xado can. Believe me, I can hear the music my sister is playing on the computer from the other end of our house. And there's 20 meters and a few walls between us.

Well... I also wake up to the sound of my dad eating yoghurt in the kitchen... so I might just be a freak, nevemind...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: hmm... that song seems familiar for some reason... WAIT A SECOND!! AAAGGH!!!! The disk blows up.  j/k, I actually like her music.
Anyways, Xael, you think that's freaky?  I can hear people talking in the neighbors house sometimes, but then a few minutes later I'll miss what someone's saying right beside me!

IC: Mang can hear the music coming from engineering, but it's not loud enough to disturb his concentration.

Lady Meiko's program starts working through the computer, but then clicks off and the console displays a warning "I wouldn't try that if I were you.  I have been programed to resist any attempt to break into my system."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

"Oh! The ship is sentient?"  Lady Meiko bit her lip thoughtfully.  "Interesting."  

She continued to mess around with the ship but not seriously.  Only playing with the audio systems, the temperature controls, the lights...nothing too dangerous, only to pass the time away.  She had been doing that too much lately even doing her most favorite thing in the world, slicing, was getting drab.  What was wrong with her?  Maybe this little trip would jolt some..._life_...into her life.

"_Every single night, the same arrangement, I go out and fight the fight,_" she sings softly to herself, tapping  a key absently.  "_I've been making shows of trading blows, just hoping no one knows, that I've been going through the motions, walking throught the part, nothing seems to penetrate my heart._"

Spinning the chair, she stretched and sighed wistfully.  "_Will I stay this way forever?  Sleepwalk thorugh my life's endeavor...going through the motions, I can't even see, if this is really me, and I just want to be...alive._"

She stares at the blank screen.  "You're more alive than I am."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: Forgot to mention.. That picture that someone posted of a ships interior, looks good.  We'll use that.

IC:
"Apparently so, miss.  Could you tell me where we are going?  And why is my engineer not here?"  The voice comes out of a nearby speaker, seemingly using the music as 'background noise'


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"Apparently so, miss.  Could you tell me where we are going?  And why is my engineer not here?"  The voice comes out of a nearby speaker, seemingly using the music as 'background noise' *




OOC: ROFL!  Kewl!  It's ALIVE!  It's ALIVE! 

IC: 

Lady Meiko blinks for a brief moment and then bursts out in peals of laughter.  "There's no engineer here, Ms. Pearly Haven!  Just a scruffy pilot that could use a bath, a very repressed Jedi, and some other guy who's probably just a big old thug...and of course, yours truly, the creme de la creme!"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: I was bored too, so hey! you've got a living ship. 

IC:
"Well, it is nice to meet you, miss Creme, or is that a title?  Oh, and please, call me Pearl.  I would appreciate it if you did not tell the others about my presence... We sentient ships are rather... rare."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> * I would appreciate it if you did not tell the others about my presence... We sentient ships are rather... rare." *




OOC:  Oh no!  Its not because its all in her freaking head is it?!  Poor Meiko...a nutjob huh...ooh boy....

IC:

"You can call me Phoenix,"  Meiko tilted her head slightly to one side as she peered at the computer thoughtfully.  "Don't worry.  I don't want to tell anybody about you.  I think I like keeping you to myself."

Suddenly her brows rose slightly.  "Hey can you see _everywhere_ in the ship, Pearl?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

ooc: Hmm.. 

IC: "Why actually yes, miss Pheonix.  My internal sensors can see any part of the ship, and if you wish, I can display what I see with a hologram, for you to see it as well.  It is so good to finally have someone to talk to!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

"Well never show any of them what I look like without the wig and contacts, okay?  In fact, don't show any of them what goes on in my cabin..."

Her lips curved into the most wicked smile.  

"But feel free to give me some nice holos of the guys in the shower..."  Brows arched slightly and lowered.  "That Mang, a woman's got to appreciate a solider's body even if his personality is about as exciting as a dictionary, eh, Pearl?  I'm sure you can relate.  There's some pretty sleek transports out there..."

OOC: I'm so glad everyone has left work cuz I'm dying and people will be wondering why I am laughing so hard at work...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Mang heard the music coming from engineering, but it wasn't loud enough to disturb his concentration.

Indeed, he almost enjoyed the distractions – if he really enjoyed anything at all, of course – welcoming them as a test of his mental discipline.  It was too bad he was at the end of his morning’s training, as it was one of the few things in which he allowed himself to feel satisfaction.  Dispassionate satisfaction only, of course – no need to become deluded with one’s own grandeur.

Nevertheless, it was time for him to start learning more about each of these people and how he could best employ them to his own purposes.  And also how he might invoke some self-betterment in each of them.

With a final strike, Mang snapped his lightsaber off and relaxed, turning promptly towards his cabin and heading for a nice hot shower.  He really could use a shave, he thought, scrubbing at the microscopic stubble on the top of his head.  Yes, a shower…


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC:: *cough*  I'm waiting...

Meiko tapped the computer console.  "Come on, Pearl. What are they all doing now?  Anything that I might like to see?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

"Well, the one with the lightsaber just went into the refresher.. Isn't it wrong to spy on people though?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"Well, the one with the lightsaber just went into the refresher.. Isn't it wrong to spy on people though?" *




OOC: Yeah if I was one of the Republics...but wait a sec...I'm not so muahahaha!


IC:  The slicer grinned pointing to the screen to indicate where she wanted Pearl to put the visual.  

"What?  Wrong?  Well not always.  I don't trust any of the men on the ship, so I think it would behoove me to keep a _close_ eye on all of them...and you can help me with that."

Her eyes widened slightly. "You do want to help me, don't you?  I mean no one else on this ship can understand you like I can.  You're my special friend, and I'm yours."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

_*BEEP*_
*groan* "I'm up.... I think. Atleast there's something against my feet. Or is that you Beep?"
_*BEEP*_
"Oh, sorry. I can't see when there's no light in here, so I mixed up the two of you."
_*BEEP*_
"No, I haven't forgotten you either Beep. Now, if one of you could hit the light switch..."
_*BE-POOP*_
"I do?? Ah, so I do! Just a moment..."
*shuffle* *shuffle*
"Here it is! But it isn't working..."
_*TWEEP*_
"Oh right, I forgot to put it on.

A light from a glowrod flashes on and illuminates the cargo hold. And the man inside it. He is wearing a poorly donned and wrinkled jedi's robe and his shoulder lenght hair is pointing to every direction.
"Much better. Where are you Beep, Beep and Beep?"

The man waves around with the glowrod until he finds what he is looking for: three training remotes.
"There you are! Now, only to find a door..."
After some more waving around with the light, he spots the door and heads for it.

On his way, he almost trips on the hem of his robe but manages to stay upright.
"Hey, don't wave the light around like that!"
_*PWOOP*_
"Oh, right, it's in my own hand. Sorry."

When he finally reaches the door he opens it and sees....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

_Hmm.... nobody here._ He thinks to himself as he steps out of the hold. He turns to the left and rounds the corner. The three droids propulse behind him.
_I guess I should go see the captain._
He goes to the captain's quarters and opens the door (OoC: you forgot to lock it, I checked  ).
"Anybody in here? I guess not... But the bed looks quite invitating, I haven't slept in ages."
_*BI-PEP*_
"I just woke up? No, you must be mistaken because I feel dead tired."
Saying that, he falls to the bed and starts snoring soundily.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

"Very well, I shall put up the picture" Pearl says as A hologram of Mang's bathroom starts to coalesce  "But I would have been more interested in the man sleeping on your bed."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Lady Meiko leaned closer to the screen, peering at the holo intently.  "Wow.  He doesn't have any hair on his body at all except for his eyebrows...I wonder how he shaves..."  Then suddenly she sat bolt upright.

"Man on _my_ bed?  *My* bed?!"  

Immediately leaping to her feet, the chair spinning in her wake as she strode indignantly to the door.  "I'm going give that Xado Naar something he'll never forget!  Imagine the nerve of that thug to think he could try and commandeer my cabin when I'm gone.  What does he think?  That he can just sneak into my bed and I won't notice?!"

Doors swooshing open, boots clicking on the corridor floor and another whoosh as the captain's door revealed the snoring man inside.  "You reek more than usual, Naar, " Meiko declared, one hand swiping an perfume bottle out of her bag.  "Why don't I _help_ you a little."  And dumped half the contents on the sleeping man's head.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

"HEY! Who dumbed tauntaun intestines on me?!"
The man jumps up and starts waving around, surrounded by his three droids.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

It only took a couple more seconds for Meiko to realize that whoever was sleeping on her bed _wasn't_ the pilot but someone else entirely.  Someone screaming and waving his arms around like a psychopath.

Her voice went up a few volumes.  "Who are you?!  Get out of my room, you pervert!"  Smacking at his head with her hands, she continued to yell at him.  "Get out!  Get out!  Before I blast you a new hole!"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

The man pulls out a metallic baton and pushes a baton, upon which a bright beam of light leaps out. He just ignited his glowrod.
"Oh crap! I wasn't looking for this..."
He starts going through his pockets, seemingly forgetting that somebody just threatened his life.
"It's here somewhere... ah here it is..."

The man pulls out another, different looking baton and ignites it, this time producing a orange-yellow lightsabre blade.
"Aha!"
_*BE-EEP*_, one of the droids starts beeping at the man.
"What? oh, yeah."
He turns back facing at Phoenix
"Pretty neat, huh?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Vek-Tu Mang rushed into the door of the captain’s cabin that Meiko had taken over, dressed only in a towel with water still dripping off his body.  “What’s wrong, young woman?” he asked urgently before the scene fully came into focus, having assumed one of the other passengers had tried something truly despicable from the muffle yelling he’d heard next door.

“What?” he wondered with a confused calm upon recognizing the lightsaber, but the weapon in his own hand snapped to life immediately, azure blade sparkling with energy.  “Get back, young woman,” he commanded, shifting into a defensive posture.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

The man's eyes light up as he sees another lightsaber.
"WOW! You have one too! How did you do that pose?"

He does his best in copying Mang's pose, but fails horribly, especially when you consider that he almost cut his other arm off in the process.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Being caught between two lightsaber beams was not high on Lady Meiko's list of things to do before she died.  She had already been stepping back away from the scruffy Jedi's orange saber when Lord Mang first appeared, but now glanced back and forth.

"Step _where_?!" she demanded trying to get out of their way.  "You're blocking the door!"  _I'm too young, rich and beautiful to die now!_ she thought while moving to the other side of her cabin toward her luggage.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

Mang stepped in to create a space for Meiko to get out, still keeping himself between this new being and the door.  “Who are you?  A Jedi?” he asked with unnatural calm, concentrating on the other man.  He held his weapon and position eerily still as he opened himself to the Force, filling himself with its power in case it would be necessary to defend himself.

OOC - readying an action to use Enhance Ability on strength, if anyone moves to attack


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC:  I gotta run to class  just don't hurt her too much ya'll!

Yanking a blaster out of her luggage, Meiko levels it in the scruffy Jedi's direction while stepping toward the door in case those two did want to start a fight in this tiny space.  "Get your raggedly fashion-deficient clothes and badly-in need of a manicure self outta my room...or one of those cheap-ass droids gets it up the kisser."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

"Who? Me? Oh, you mean the lightsaber! No, I'm not a jedi yet...
Beep! Come here and look at this guy, he moves as slowly as a sarlacc and his face is as stiff as a trandoshan's."
One of the remotes hovers to the man and then starts circling Mang, beeping every now and then.
The man, in the mean time, switches the lightsabre to his other hand and almost drops it as he does.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

_*BOOP*_
"Nah... I don't think he's as cute as an ewok, but pretty close I would say."
Then something dawns to the man, could it be an idea?
"Hey, you know where the showers are? I was dreaming that I was freezing at Hoth and somebody gutted a tauntaun over me to warm me up, when suddenly I started smelling awful for real."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

"Probably smelled yourself..."  Lady Meiko looked horrified.  "You didn't urinate on my bed, did you?  Argh!  I already have to run everything through the autowasher because you touched it, now I have to disinfect the whole room!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

Xado heard the noise, looked at Cabe and said: "What now?" Saying that, he rose from the chair and walked towards the captain's cabin. At the door, he looked towards the engineering and shouted: "Why the hell is the door to engineering open? And why is this "music" playing again?"

Then he finally decided to look into the room itself, seeing Phoenix, Mang wrapped in a towel, some punk with a lightsaber and few training remotes. "Err... what's going on?", he asked, with VERY surprised look on his face.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Still keeping her blaster on the punk Jedi's droids, Lady Meiko glanced over at Xado.  "Please tell me he's not the fourth guy that we were waiting for?  Or is he a friend of yours?  I can smell the resemblance...although I gave him an improvement...."


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

"He's definetly not the fourth one, as Cabe is in the cockpit." Then, looking at the punk with a look of distaste on his face (yes, I use this a lot) he said: "And he's as much my friend as you are."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

"Perhaps I'm pointing the blaster at the wrong person," Meiko muttered under her breath, one hand on her hip, eyes a'flashin' at the pilot.  "We could always toss him out the airlock, something I've been wanting to do to _you_ since I got on board.  He doesn't seem too useful and unfortunately, you are...for now."


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

Xado stared at the Phoenix. "If we're starting to take people's usefulness into account, YOU are the first one to fly out of the airlock." Then he glanced at the engineering. "Why is the door to engineering open?", he asked with a serious tone in his voice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

"Because I was just in there before I discovered this...thing...sleeping on my bed."  Meiko glanced askance at the scruffy Jedi.


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

"Fine. Mang, keep eye on that guy.", saying this, Xado walks to the engineering to check if Phoenix has done anything else than started that awful excuse for music.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

OOC:  ROFL...um...

IC:  Meiko glanced after Xado for a moment before her eyes grew wide.  _Oh no!  _She hoped Pearl had cleared the screen after she left or...uh...something embarrassing would still be visible like the interior of Mang's cabin for one....

With speed, she quickly left Lord Mang with the scruffy Jedi and bolted after Xado while hissing under her breath and hoping Pearl could hear her...."shut it off, shut it _off_"

Trying to grab Xado's arm to steer him elsewhere as if she wanted to talk to him privately and trying to use her body to block his way before he could go inside so she could hit the door close button (Jemal can decide if she is able to accomplish all that if Xael thinks she wouldn't be able to).

She asked the pilot.  "Well, what are you going to do about the intruder in my room?  We can't just take him with us in our mission, can we?"


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

Xado will try get to the engineering without using force (not _the force_) by trying to get around Phoenix. Doing this he says: "I think Mang has the situation under control. Now if you'd excuse me..."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Listening to the conversation going around him
"Bitter, bitter, bitter...."
_*BLEEP*_
"No, I don't think they love each other, even if mum and pap always sound like that."

As the two leave almost simultaneously, however, he whispers to another of the remotes.
"Maybe Beep was right. They did leave together to somewhere, eh Beep?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

"Oh, maybe I should turn this off now."
The man unignites his lightsabre. He then shows a face filled with apology at Mang.
"I wasn't attacked by gutted tauntauns after all... a shame, that."
He then somehow manages to pull his hand through the mess that should be his hair, not that it does any good to it.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 18, 2002)

Mang eyed the other man skeptically, keeping his saber still lit and ready.  "What are you doing here?

Obviously he was some kind of drunkard - that much was clear.  But was he a more or less benign stowaway?  Or some kind of bumbling saboteur?  Whatever the case, he _shouldn't_ be _here_, and it was Mang's job to deal with him.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

"Me? They told me to get to a ship and I did. Then I tripped over something in the cargo hold and hit my head or something ...or maybe I just fell asleep... 
Anyway, then I went on look for the captain - are you the captain, by the way - and then somebody tricked me to the bed over here. 
Then the pretty girl started screaming and I woke up smelling like a wookie's breath."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

As Meiko stands between Xado and engineering, the music suddenly shuts off.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Keeping her hands firmly on Xado, Meiko glanced over her shoulder into engineering just to make sure _ everything _ was shut off.

"You know, Naar, you're so paranoid," the slicer declared with slight haughtiness, determined not to let him get by her, at least not until she was sure that Pearl had cleared everything to her satisfaction.   "We're going to have to work together.  If I can put up with your deficiencies, surely you can learn to deal with my eccentricities."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Mang’s skepticism increased with every word.  “The Captain was already here, and he didn’t seem to know you.  _And_ all of our crew for this voyage is already accounted for.”  His eyes narrowed, and he glanced briefly at the hovering droid before continuing.

“Granted, there may be some small chance you _are_ supposed to be here, but that is not to be revealed until we reach our destination.  But in any case, I must ask you to relinquish your weapon and restrain your droids, and surrender yourself peaceably to the brig.”

“Captain,” Mang called calmly but demandingly while awaiting the stranger’s response.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 19, 2002)

Cabe had followed Xael, and upon seeing the intruder drew his blaster and covered the man.

"Shall I bring him to the brig, sir?"  he asks, his voice calm and weapon steady.  This wouldn't be the first stranger he hauled into detention, and he somehow doubted it would be his last.  Hey, maybe this one would put up a fight, although he doubted he'd get a chance for any fun; Mang's weapon, he guessed, would make short work of the man.


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

Xado lifted an eybrow, obviously a little surprised by this topic coming up. "Yes, yes...", he said with a sigh, as he turned and walked back to the captain's cabin. _*What the hell is going on? What is that lightsaber guy doing in the captain's cabin and how did the music just stop?*_

_*And what has she done in the engineering*_

"What?", he asked, when he reached Mang.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

_Saved_ Meiko thought with a hefty inward sigh as she went into engineering and made sure _everything_ was off and cleared indeed.  Gathering her things, the young woman smiled at no one in particular.

"Thanks, Pearl," she whispered with a wink before heading back to her room to deal with all four male intruders.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

"Do we have restraining bolts on board for these droids?" Mang asked without looking away from the stranger.  "And I assume the brig is prepared to accept a prisoner?"

He waved Cabe forward with his free hand.  "Accept his weapon please, Mr. Docam.  Then search him for anything else troublesome."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

"If all of you don't mind...," Meiko trailed off with raised brows, her hands resting on slender hips.   "I know my room is incredibly enticing, but I _really_ need to disinfect it now."  

Her eyes trailed unwittingly over Lord Mang's attire...or lack thereof, remembering with amazing detail the holo of just a few moments ago.  A moment later it took in the other solider.  

_That must be the fourth member of or little team_, she thought wryly.  _More Imperial goons?  What kind of mission is this?_


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

"I don't know about restraining bolts, but I suppose that the brig is ready.", Xado ansvered, trying not pay attention to Phoenix.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Meiko grumbled under her breath.  "Obviously you men can't do anything right..."  Tossing the blaster on the table, she pulled out a small pretty bottle.  "I should stop doing this the macho-bravado idiot way like all of you and handle passenger removal _my_ way."

Pointing the bottle directly at the scruffy Jedi-wanna-be and providing only one exit being the corrider, the slicer started spritizing some very strong smelling flowery body spray right at him, careful not to hit his eyes but going for maximum scent potential.

"Move you hobo!  Off to the brig where there's a nice shower and warm bed for you....or you and your droids can keep yourselves powdery fresh...and what an improvement it will be!"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2002)

"Sheesh! Where do you get those awful smells? I'm going already, mr. Stone Jaw just has yet to tell me where the shower is."
He runs away from her as fast as he can and, when out of her range, shows his tongue at her. Then another thing finally sank through his thick head.
"Restraining bolts?! What are you going to do to Beep?" 
He graps one of the droids to his arms.
"And Beep?"
Graps another one.
"And Beep?"
He also manages to secure the last one in his arms. His eyes are starting to swell with tears.
"They... they don't *sniff* like being restrained... *sniff* it makes them feel awful for a day after it is removed..." *sniff* *sob*

He starts slowly backing away from the rest of you, somehow managing to not step on the hem of his robe.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Mang raised a dark brown eyebrow.  "I'm afraid it's the only way to be sure your machines aren't dangerous.  Unless you'd rather have the young woman render them harmless?"

The dark cream skinned warrior lowered his lightsaber slightly, but still watched the intruder carefully.  This man was quite possibly not entirely sane.  It was well that Vek-Tu should be mindful of his potential unpredictability.


OOC - Still holding that readied action, though he'll make room for the 'prisoner' to be escorted out to the brig.  Also wondering if his lightsaber has been surrendured yet.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Meiko, whose heart could easily be won by anything remotely electronic, stretched out her hands for the droids.  

"Ohh!  They are _cute_!" she gushed, now regretting that she had ever threatened to harm anything that cute and electronic.  She should have aimed for the scruffy Jedi instead.  He was more expendable anyway.  

It was all Xado's fault, of course, that any of that had happened.  She didn't quite know _how_ it could be Xado's fault, but she felt utterly confident that blaming him would be the right way to go.

"I'll make sure they don't get harmed!"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

Pearl (The ship) sends an inaudible message to each of the remotes (beep, beep, and beep).  She tells them "It's quite allright, the lady Pheonix is exceptionally nice with machinery, though she has a mean streak when it comes to other humanoids.  You'll be safe with her, but please don't tell anybody about me.. Say, is that man with you the second jedi?  I heard there might be a second one.. if he could find his way aboard."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

The man looks sad for a moment but then relinguishes his hold of the remotes.
"Okay... but take good care of them... and don't spray them with the horrible smells, it might break their circuits..."

He starts walking towards the cargo hold, dragging his feet.
"And Beep needs a lot of attention, so remember to pet it every now and then, otherwise it will try to zap you..."

"And Beep needs a drop of oil daily, it's some kind of trouble I haven't had the time to fix..."

He hands the unignited lightsaber hilt to Cabe as he passed him and then goes to the cargo, closing the door after him.


The one of the droids, Beep, answers Pearl.
"Oh, yeah. He actually found his way pretty well. It took him only an hour for a 10-minute walk through the docks."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

With a squeal of delight (that probably hurt a few eardrums in the vicinity) Lady Meiko gathered Beep, Beep, and Beep in her arms, hustling them further into the room.

"Now you cute little darlings just hang out over there and I'll get right to you just after I finish disinfecting this room."

The young woman frowned at the bed, all mussed up.  She considered asking Xado to come here and do it, but the thought of having that pilot in her room again induced her to pull the sheets off the bed herself and stuff them in the autowasher.

"Can I borrow that towel, Lord Mang?" she asked the stoic Jedi with the most innocent of expressions, her hand stretched out in his direction.


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

Xado escorted the "prisoner" to the cargo hold, and then stopped, scratched his head, sighed, and headed to the cockpit to take a nap.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Xado escorts the "prisoner" to the brig*



 How do you do that, when I already went to the cargo hold?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 21, 2002)

Vek-Tu's eyes narrowed as he gave Meiko a skeptical expression.  "Just make sure you deactivate any dangerous capabilities of those droids, young woman."

He took the lightsaber from Cabe, giving it a cursory glance before settling it in his grasp along with his own weapon.  Then, pulling his towel away and tossing it at the girl in one smooth motion, he strode away back towards his own quarters.

"Mr. Docam, guard the prisoner, please," he called behind himself, imperiously polite.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Meiko's mouth dropped open in shock as she caught the discarded towel having not expected that and dearly wanting some way to unnerve the unflappable Jedi.  Crimson blush covered her cheeks, but she looked all she wanted until Mang was out of sight.

"Well, triple Beeps...that was _interesting_ alright," the young woman remarked rather unnecessary as she giggled girlishly.  Her eyes alighted on the only man left in the room, wondering why he was sticking around.

He must be the fourth man, but what was his purpose here?  He looked like a solider alright, one of those clean cut kind of men who knew the value of following orders.

Brushing her fashionable attire with her hands she gave Cabe a sweet smile as she began to check up on the Beeps, indirectly doing what Mang asked of her as if in payment for the services of his towel.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 21, 2002)

Cabe choked slightly as Mang discarded his towel, but quickly recovered himself, giving Pheonix an appraising look.  Young.  Brash.  Spoiled.  Cabe stoicly resisted grinning.  It sounded like him, when he had first joined up, minus the spoiled part.  A breif mental conflict occured in his head; spoiled brats always got on his nerves, after he had come from one of the worse slums, but she was not unlike him in other ways.  The conflicting thoughts (friend?  foe?) were a strain on his limited cranial capacities.  Then he mentally shrugged.  _Eh.  We'll see._

Carefully stepping backwards out of her room, he nodded at her.  "Sorry for the intrusion, ma'am," he said, and saluted.  "Cabe Docam.  ISB."  He lets the slaute down, and excuses himself.  "If you'll pardon me, I must attend to the prisoner."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

"_ISB?_ This ship is full of straight laced men," Phoenix remarked with a shake of her blonde wig.  At least two of them were _cute_.  Vek-Tu Mang, the repressed Jedi, and Cabe Docum, the no-nonsense ISB agent.  

What was it about soliders that just made you want to go...va va _vooooooom_.

It certainly made up for that exasperating Xado.  How _close_ was she to getting caught?!  Thank the mecca that Pearl caught on and that the scruffy Jedi's antics with Lord Mang had saved her from embarrassment.

Lady Meiko began to work on the droids, making sure that the three Beeps wouldn't be able cause any trouble for them....no weapons, no ship links, etc...(Jemal you figure out what she can accomplish)

OOC: I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often. If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

As <ang leaves with the 'lightsaber', He suddenly notices something and looks down at it again... It's nothing more than a glo-rod!

As for Meiko, we'll have to see what dalamar says about the droids.  Dal - You done any 'retrofitting' to them, or are they straight up remotes from the Corebook?

Either way, Meiko should be able to do whatever she needs/wants to with them, her skills are good enough if she just takes her time (take 10).


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

They're perfectly normal at the moment, stat wise. I am going to do... _things_ to them when I get more credits.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

*OoC:* Another doodle. I thought I wouldn't let out our whole party composition and put this one here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: Another doodle. I thought I wouldn't let out our whole party composition and put this one here. *




OOC:  LOL! Very nice! However, no vest, and much more fashionably dressed.  Think britney spears wannabe from her video "I'm a Slave 4 U"

And since we're still on day one....Meiko will just have to go cause more trouble...

IC:

After completing her task with the droids and storing them safely (and comfortably) away, the young woman decided to check out the rest of the ship.  Brushing down the wayward blonde wig, she smoothed her slitted long skirt before cautiously exiting her room, the door sliding shut securely behind her.  No more strange men inviting themselves to her bed this time around.

Satisfied that Lord Mang wasn't lurking there again playing with his lightsaber (with his lightsaber! now that led her thoughts into really interesting directions indeed...ah but no time for that)  she headed toward the cockpit, the next most interesting spot on this ship besides engineering.

The door slide open and she stepped inside...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC:  LOL! Very nice! However, no vest, and much more fashionably dressed.  Think britney spears wannabe from her video "I'm a Slave 4 U"*



 It's been ages since I saw that video (or any music video, for that matter) and I have no fashion sense. I just use all black clothes that seem to be fashionable all the time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * It's been ages since I saw that video (or any music video, for that matter) and I have no fashion sense. I just use all black clothes that seem to be fashionable all the time. *




OOC:  Just turn on MTV and you're there.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

OoC: That't the problem, I'd need to have either satellite or cable channels to see it, and they cost wayyyy more than I can afford (or my folks for that matter). Especially because I need to upgrade my PC.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Okay, I've got some alternative outfits for Phoenix. For some reason, they just appear on my sketchbook.

Oh, and if there is somebody with a slow connection, say it and I'll stop popping these things here. Or if you just don't like 'em, I can still stop.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Another


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Nevermind


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Last one.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

The cockpit was relatively clean, that is except for the scruffy pilot asleep at the helm...really!  How did they ever hire one so lapse in his duty?

Lady Meiko frowned at the sleeping Xado splayed on his chair and then grabbed his feet which were resting on the console.  With a shove, she sent the self-same feet tumbling off.

"You lazy bum!  The cockpit isn't a place to take naps!" the young woman snapped, thumping the man squarely on the forehead.  "Get off that chair and go to your room!" she ordered, hands on her hips, one foot stomping impatiently.


----------



## Xael (Dec 27, 2002)

Xado's eyes snapped wide open as he almost fell of the chair, not to mention because of the banshee screaming next to him. After recovering from the shock he shifted to normal sitting position, using all his willpower to not shoot that woman next to him and said, imitating Phoenix's voice (badly): _"No._ And don't you dare ever... _ever_ think you can give me an order... ..._girlie."_

OOC: The war is on!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

Meiko flashed him a contemptous look.  "You wouldn't know a girl from a wookie.  And I have a right to tell you when you're not doing your duty and sleeping here is derelict of your tasks."  One arm gestured widely.  "You could have accidently hit any one of these controls with those big old boots."

"What if those stinky gargantuan feet of yours dirtied up the consoles that I might have to actually touch?" Her nose twitched slightly in distaste.  "I might have to disinfect here too!"  She pulled out a hankerchief and started to wipe the consoles.

OOC:  Bring it on!


----------



## Xael (Dec 27, 2002)

Xado raised an eybrow, ignoring most of the whining and said: "What do you mean you might have to touch the controls."

_*They're mine...*_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

The extra passenger whistles cheerily in the cargo.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

"I don't know what use you really are other than to be an annoyance.  They didn't need to get a pilot."  Plopping herself on the chair opposite him, she crossed her legs primly, flattening out any wrinkles in her clothes and completely ignoring his question.  That done, she started to spin around in the chair, moving in circles.

Her pert nose crinkled again in distaste.  "The cockpit is even starting to smell like you!  I'm going to have to get some perfume here in here..."


----------



## Xael (Dec 27, 2002)

"*I*'m the annoyance here!?! And you're _not_ going to bring any perfumes here..."

_*Holy hell, she can fly this thing? I need to lock the cockpit...*_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

"Yes you _are_!  And if you don't want perfumes, then take a shower more than just once per month!" Meiko snapped back, giving him a slight kick (not too hard but not that gentle either) to the side of his leg as she came spinning around to face him before continuing her rotation some more.


----------



## Xael (Dec 28, 2002)

Again resisting the urge to do something violent, Xado turned and raised his feet to the consoles again, clearly trying to ignore Phoenix.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

"I said 'feet off'! _Feet OFF_!" Meiko scolded, coming to a full stop and grabbing at Xado's feet to knock 'em off the console.  Smacking at him and yanking on him (LOL that sounds SO bad but I'm leaving it in there anyway) she sniffed imperiously.  "Why can't you go sleep on a bed like a _civilized_ person, you half-barbaric wookie!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 28, 2002)

"Why can't you discuss like a civilized person, you totally barbaric nutcase!?", Xado snapped.

_*Well she rages like a wookie.*_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

"Barbaric?!  _*Barbaric!?*_" Lady Meiko's eyes with their artificial azure color opened wide in, unfortunately, NOT mock disbelief.  "_You_ dare call _me_ barbaric?!  You wouldn't know civilization if you saw it, having crawled out of the primordial soup just this morning!"

Leaning back in her chair, she gave a very sharp kick with the heel of her expensive boots right at Xado's ankles to knock 'em off the console abruptly.

OOC:  And so it escalates...


----------



## Xael (Dec 29, 2002)

"Now that", Xado said as he took normal sitting position again, "is just what I meant. Why the hell did you come here anyway?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 29, 2002)

Meiko leaned back in her chair, folding her arms across her chest and crossing her legs.  Glancing out the cockpit windows, she arched her brows at nothing in particular.

"I can come in here if I want to," she informed him in a somehwat calmer but still haughty voice.  "If you don't want me in here, you can just go to your cabin because _I'm_ not leaving."


----------



## Xael (Dec 29, 2002)

"Fine then...", Xado said, not having any intention of leaving her in the cockpit alone.

_*Well see which one of us goes mad first...*_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

Ignoring Xado as if he were no more than a pesky dust mite, Meiko began to check out the cockpit itself.  Her fingers traced the controls of the ship, lingering not only physically but mentally over the consoles.  She wondered at the power of this vessel, the speed it could get, even it was just a mere transport vessel and not even a premier racing yacht.

"Where did they pick you up anyway?  Were you hanging outside the hanger with a 'will work for food' sign stuck up your rear portal?"


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

Xado eyes Phoenix's control-sight-seeing warily, but doesn't really care if she doesn't break anything.

"Why, I could ask the same question: Why did they hire _you_? Did you charge in to some recruiting centre, scream, kick, and spray perfumes all over the place until they put you to work just to get rid of you?"

Xado the raises his hands in front of him in an artistic pose. "I can _almost_ imagine it, but there's something missing... Oh yeah, you must have broken into their speaker system first..."

OOC: I sure hope that we'll get to the Coruscant soon...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

Meiko lifted her chin slightly.  "I wouldn't expect a lower-life form like you to truly understand _real_ music when you hear it.  I'm sure you're more accustomed to the banging of sticks and grunting for your ensemble."


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

"I wouldn't expect a lower-life form like you to understand when to quit.", Xado says, imitating Phoenix's chin-lifting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

"You _dare_ to insinuate that _I_ am lower than *you*?!!"  Phoenix stood up to face him, her hands on her hips and a truly virulent expression on her aristocratic features.  "You? A sorry excuse for a chauffer even!"  One hand thumped his shoulder as if to dislodge a layer of dust from his clothing in example.  "You're not fit to even lick the mud off my shoes!"

OOC: Coruscant? We're not even done with the first day and there's a scent of blood in the air...


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

"You dare to say that a megalomaniac, whining girl is _better_ than me? And if I'll see mud on your boots, I'll damn sure take a picture of them."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

"Yes!  And I am not a girl."  Meiko straightened haughtily, tossing back a length of hair.  "I am a _woman_.  Though I'm sure you wouldn't know, having never dated anyone older than thirteen, if at all."


----------



## Xael (Dec 31, 2002)

"How many _women_ do you know that are violent, treat people like garbage, whine about every goddamn thing, and the consider themselves *better* than others? I'll tell you. None. I've seen thirteen-year-olds that were more mature than you."

Then Xado leaned a bit towards Phoenix and said: "Oh, and quess what? They didn't need to hire a slicer."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2002)

Those eyes flared slightly, opening wide first in disbelief and then anger at his words.  "As if you could do anything other than be a complete ass," she snapped back, looking down at him from her standing position.  "And I do not whine!"


----------



## Xael (Jan 2, 2003)

Xado turned away from Phoenix in his chair, thinking that the "conversation" was over.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

If Meiko had anything within grabbing distance, she probably would have thrown it at Xado.  Fortunately for him, nothing in the cockpit was pry-able.  Certainly she wasn't going to let some space jockey lower life form get the best of her!  She'd show him how civilized people truly behaved!

With a toss of her blonde wig, the slicer stalked out of the cockpit like a regal queen exiting a throne room.  Though she made sure that while spinning for her overly dramatic exit, her elbow non-graciously cuffed Xado's ear.

_The nerve!_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2003)

Cabe strides quickly after the stowaway, not wanting to let him out of his sight for too long, which was any amount of time at all, really.  Working for superiors who saw terrorists behind every pamphlet critical of the Empire and a dangerous mob in every peaceful protest, and acted accordingly, had instilled Cabe with a certain amount of paranoia.  Fortunately, he wasn't clever or observant enough to be very good at paranoia- fortunately, because he had a very simple, albiet destructive, way of dealing with percieved threats.

Speaking of which....

Cabe cleared his throat and peered into the cargo bay, tensed for action.  "The prison cells are this way,"  he says neutrally, jerking his head to the left, and tensed in case the (seemingly!) bumbling stowaway has any dangerous tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

The man turns his head and smiles at Cabe.
"No, I don't need a cell, I've already got a battery right here."
He pulls a small power generator from among the metal junk that he has laid in front of himself.
"But thanks anyway."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2003)

as Xado reels from the cuff to his ear, he notices a light start blinking on the console.  Looking a it, he realises it is the gravity well detector, and the ship suddenly and jarringly reverts to realspace, throwing everyone to the floor (Except for xado, who's in a chair)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

Just at the door to the cockpit when this all started, Lady Meiko goes sprawling forwards into the corridor onto her stomach before sliding back again to smack against the console in the cockpit at the sudden jerk into real time.

"What the hell?" she mutters angrily, trying to adjust her blonde wig into its proper place while attempting to pull herself up.  "What kind of lousy pilot are you, Naar?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

Not expecting the sudden pull to normal speed, the extra passenger sprawls feet over accompanied by some of the metal parts that were in front of him.
He gets up, a bit dazed.
"Wow! Lets do that again!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2003)

"What the hell?"  mutters Cabe, picking himself up off the floor.  _That was odd.  Oh well, orders to carry out_ he thinks simply.

"You're supposed to go into the brig.  Come on, no funny business.  Cabe walks forward and take the man firmly by the arm, leading him, forcibly if needed, into the brig.


----------



## Xael (Jan 4, 2003)

Xado quickly turns his attention to controls, and checks if they are in the right place and if everything is... normal.

_*That's not supposed to happen...*_


OOC: That's not supposed to happen...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

"Why do I have to go there? I already gave you my friends -are they alright?- and my lightsaber. Hey! That hurts! I'm not a droid you know, your grip is hurting.
Wait... maybe I am a droid. That's why you're taking me to the brig, because I thought I was a human! You don't need to bother anymore, I'm back to my sensors now."
The man tries to rid himself of Cabe's grip but is succeeding in it like a child being led by his father... poorly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2003)

"Confiscating droids and weaponry is standard Imperial arrest procedure, just like confining the prisoner is.  Please don't struggle, or I will be forced to, er, use increased force."  Cabe recovers himself and opens the brig door, ushering the other man into the small room.  Before hitting the "close" key, Cabe offers one bit of advice.  "I'd strap myself in if I were you.  There might be more jolts like the last one."  And with that, the door slides shut.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

After righting every wrong, Meiko slid herself into the copilots chair to glance over the console and displays.  Xado's skills aside, it was strange to be bouncing out of hyperspace into real time without any warning, strange and dangerous.

"What's wrong with the ship?  I thought this was supposed to be a brand new ship?  How can it be defective already?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

As Xado and Meiko study the controls, they notice an unidentifiable blip beneath them.  Rotating the ship so they can see it through the viewport, both of their mouths drop open as they see, floating there, a very large space station, so large it's producing it's own gravity well.  It is shaped like a large rectangle and is neither Imperial nor Republic in make.  IT appears to have intermittent power, but there are many dark spots.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

"Do you think its pirates who lure ships out of hyperspace to ransack them and sell everyone inside to slavery?" Meiko asked Xado, her wild imagination making her very uneasy.  "But how can pirates amass such a thing?"


----------



## Xael (Jan 5, 2003)

Xado stares the station in awe and says: "No idea." Then he raises shields (if we have those) up and shouts to others: "We've got problems!" He'll also check if there's any kind of activity going on out there.

OOC: Noooo! To the escape pods! Pilots and children first!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Vek-Tu Mang pushed himself away from the wall he’d slammed against, shaking the daze out of his head.  He’d been on his way, after finishing his shower and again donning his black bodyglove and boots, to confront the prisoner about his ‘lightsaber,’ which Mang carried on his belt next to his real Jedi weapon.  The sudden jolt had been difficult even for a Jedi to anticipate, but at least his reflexes had allowed him to keep the bruise spreading across the side of his head from becoming a gash.

“What have you done, Captain?” Mang demanded calmly as he stepped onto the bridge, detouring from his planned destination.  Then his eyes caught the space station looming ahead, and his brow furrowed as Mang stared at the thing like one might stare at a pestering insect that has landed on one’s arm.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

As the three stand on the bridge staring at the ship, Xado engages the shields.  Just in time, too, it would seem... As the shields hum to life, movement can be seen on the station as three guns swing around to target the ship, blasting away at it.  The ship rocks as two of the turbolasers strike it, but is otherwise unhurt as the shields absorb most of the energy fromt he blasts.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

"Get us out of here!" Meiko shouts to Xado, hanging onto her seat as she's rocked side to side.  "All this is ruining my hair!"

Her eyes pass over the controls, checking on the defenses.  "I'm going to engineering to try and strengthen the shields.   If you want me to do something, give me a call over there, otherwise, let's get out of here!"

She pushes herself onto her feet and brushes past Mang to head to engineering.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

"Yes Captain," Mang agreed as he settled into the vacated copilot's seat, "please return to hyperspace at once."  His violet eyes scanned the space station dispassionately before running over the ship's controls.  "Do you have weaponry on this vessel?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

"Yi-haa! This is great. But I wonder what the firework's for?"
He bounces around the rocking room, hitting wall after wall.
"Maybe I should tell the captain that I liked the first shake more than the current? Oh, but the door is locked and I don't have my lightsaber."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2003)

_"Sithspawn!"_  Cabe swears as he's buffeted about once again.  He sees Meiko exiting the cockpit and steadies himself.  "What's happening?"  he says quickly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

"Something pulled us out of hyperspace," Meiko answers quickly for him, brushing past to barrel into engineering.  "Something big bad and nasty!"

Her voice becomes completely indignant. "And its shooting at us!  Can you imagine that?  Shooting at _me_?  How *dare* they..." her voice disipates as the engineering doors close behind her.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Her voice becomes completely indignant. "And its shooting at us!  Can you imagine that?  Shooting at _me_?  How *dare* they..." her voice disipates as the engineering doors close behind her.




Cabe takes a moment to  an eyebrow.  "She hasn't been in the Imperial service long, if she's not used to people shooting at her,"  he mutters as he rushes into the cockpit.

"Where's the gunwell?"  He says urgently to Xado, and then nods deferentially to Mang.  "Assuming we want to return fire, sir?"

edit:  This is the _n_th messageboard that refuses to let me c ock an eyebrow.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

"They've broken at least 15 interstellar laws; we are completely justified in retaliating," Mang pronounced.  "If there aren't any weapons, then see if there's anything we can use in the cargo hold, Mr. Docam.  I will assist the Captain."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2003)

"Right,"  says Cabe firmly.  "Yessir."  He turns to the pilot.  "So where are they?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

The ship has two gunwells with laser cannons, There are also a single laser on the front(bow?) and a proton torpedo launcher, both under the pilot/co-pilots control.  You currently have 4 torpedoes.

As the doors close behind Meiko in engineering, a frightened voice resounds throughout the room "Why are they firing at me?  We haven't done anything to them, have we?  Well, at least my sheilds are holding for now."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

"I don't know, Pearl, but I'm not going to let them do anything to you," Meiko promised as she slid into her seat.  "What can your sensors tell me about that ship?  How long do you think your shields will hold out against another barrage?"

Her fingers danced over the keyboard, looking for a way to strengthen the shields.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2003)

(assuming Xado points me in the right direction...)

"Gunwell.  Right, I'm on it."  And with that, Cabe is running out of the cockpit to the gunnery station ,strapping himself in, and powering the weapon up.  As soon as it is ready he opens fire on the station.

"I'm not likely to manage anything against that thing, so get us out of here ASAP, alright?" he says over the comm.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2003)

The extra passenger started to get bored of the unsteady rocking of the ship.
"Might as well try going through some basic meditation while I'm at it."

He made some room in the middle of the brig and sat down, closing his eyes.


"Hey! What's this under my butt?"
His hand dived inside his robes, somehow not getting tangled in the mess. A moment or two pass before he brings his hand out of the folds.
In his hand, he is holding his own lightsaber.
"Now what is _this_ doing in _here_? I gave it to that nice guy who later escorted me here..."
His eyebrows twitch in concentration. Then his face lights up.
"I know! He must've returned it! Of course, they were just testing if I would follow orders. I should probably go thank him and remind him to tell me when he returns my stuff."

He gets up and immedediately falls back to the floor as he steps on the hem of his robe. Another try and he gets succesfully up.
"Hmm... I wonder if I can just melt the lock or if I need to destroy the whole door... They really should've given me my key so I wouldn't have to break my way out..."

He then brings forth the yellow-orange blade of his lightsaber and starts 'working' on the door.


----------



## Xael (Jan 6, 2003)

"For once I agree with her...", Xado mutters under his breath. Pointing Cabe to the direction of the gunwells, he will (try at least) turn the ship around and accelerate away from the station and try to dodge any incoming fire. 

He also ansvers to Cabe trhough the comm: "I'm trying, but I'm more worried about any fighters that station might have."

OOC: Getting out of there flying defensively.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

another salvo bursts forth from the station, 2 missing but the third burning into the shields and rocking the ship more than any of the previous ones.  Xado sees it was a direct hit and a warning sign pops up showing aft shields down.

Meanwhile, Meiko has been working on the shields in engineering, and is almost able to fix up the shield when the blast rocks her forward.  Hitting her head on the control, she falls to the floor dazed (OOC: 8 damage to WP, partial actions only for next 2 rounds) but not unconscious.

Cabe and Mang strap into their gunwells and start scanning the skies for anything to shoot, but no fighters have launched, so they shoot at the guns.  Mangs well placed shot goes right into the barrel of one of the turbolasers, causing it to explode in a brilliant fireball, while Cabe's goes a bit wide and scorches the stations hull.  Cabe, Mang, and Xado note that strangely the station has no shields, and none of the other weapons are firing at them.

Xado - You manage to get farther away, but you're still within gun range and the gravity well.

Meanwhile the 'prisoner' manages to cut his way free and is now free on the rocking ship with an ignited lightsaber.  (OOC: hehe.)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2003)

"Somebody should probably tell the captain that his doors are of weak make. Maybe I'll do that myself."
He then starts walking to the cockpit with a skip in his step. The ignited lightsaber sways from side to side. 
When the big blast suddenly hits the ship, he is currently in the middle of a skip, evading the effects.

When he arrives at the cockpit, he cheerily shouts to the pilot.
"Hey! You should really check your doors, they're really weak. Have you even thought what could happen if  we got a hole in the hull and the inner doors couldn't resist the vacuum?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

As Dalamar bursts into the main bridge, everyone who can see outside the ship sees a nubian cruiser come cruising in on a random vector, headed straight for the station.  It appears to be out of control.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Meiko moans as she struggles to get up from the floor and climb back on the seat.  The blood from the gash on her forehead streams down her face, threatening vision in one eye but she blinks it away determinedly.

No one was going to hurt Pearl.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

"Captain," Mang called calmly over the intercom while firing another careful shot, "contact that ship.  Inform them of the danger and offer our assistance."

The Jedi's violet eyes narrowed as he scanned the readouts of his HUD.  "Mr. Docam, how many of those guns do you read as active?" he wondered, counting himself as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2003)

Eyes almost falling off head.
"WOW!! Can you do some of the manouvers that other pilot is doing?! I bet it would rock! Get it? Rock!"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

as the two jedi look upon the other ship, they sense multiple force presences from that ship.  As they come to this realization the ship lurches as the pilot veers away from another blast.  Unfortonately the gunners had anticipated this, and the ship veers into the next shot, which pierces the engines, blowing out all but sublight drives.  The Turbolasers then turn as one to start firing at the other ship.

Meiko hears a high pitched squeal and then the engine room goes dark.

OOC: sorry guys, I'm not TRYING to kill you, but that second shot was a crit.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

"Mr. Docam, concentrate all fire on the central turbolaser."  Vek-Tu Mang swiveled his cannon to focus on the same target, hoping their combined attack would make faster work of the enemy weapons.  The presence of other force-users was interesting, but it had little priority for investigation at the moment.

"Status report, Captain."


[I'd like to use 'aid another' to combine Mang's attack with Cabe's, if possible]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

The curse that echoes from her lips isn't particularly ladylike as Meiko scrambles to find some light device in the dark.  "Pearl?  Pearl?  Are you there, Pearl?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2003)

The extra's mood goes down a bit.
"Oh... the other's pilot is a probably a jedi... never mind cap'n... you aren't up to those tricks..."

((Ship Shaking))

"Hey, I told you to stop it, it's not fun anymore!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2003)

"Yessir."  Cabe trains his sights on the largest turbolaser and fires.


----------



## Xael (Jan 8, 2003)

"Status? Well we just lost hyperdrive...", Xado ansvers to Mang. Then he opens communications to the other ship and says: "This is Pearly Haven, you might want to avoid that station as it seems to be a bit hostile..."

OOC: If we have lost ONLY our aft shields, Xado will turn the ship around towards the station and attack the turrets. And if he can, he will put the shields "on double" front.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

Fortunately the aft shields ARE the only ones down.
Unfortunately, only fighters can double their shields in one area.
The message is sent to the other ship, after which the captain discovers that it's a republic dignitary vessel fromt the transponder.
Then there's a concentrated barrage of fire on one turbolaser  While none of them are as effective as the one last round, the turbolaser seems to be reacting a bit slower, though it's still firing.

The two turbolasers fire at the other ship, one blasting into the unshielded vessel.  Meiko manages to finally get up, but can't get a response from Pearl.

The three Beeps come to the cockpit and tweetle at the extra passenger standing there.
*translation: The ship wants you to take us to engineering*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2003)

"Really? Okay, let's go already... wait, I don't know where the engineering is. Hey captain, while your at it, why don't you tell me where the engineering is?"
Assuming he gets an answer, he'll start hopping to the engineering with a swinging lightsaber. If not, then he'll hop around and try to find it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Meiko tries to feel her way to the door to slap it open and let in some light to the darkened engineering.  Then she will try to restore power to engineering and the sublight drives.

"Those creeps are going to pay for this, Pearl," she promised vehemently, brushing strands from her blood matted blonde wig from her eyes.  "Especially if I scar!"


----------



## Xael (Jan 9, 2003)

Xado reluctantly points the freak towards the engineering at the back. Then he turns his concentration back to their little attack run.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 11, 2003)

Cabe's brow furrows in concentration as he continues to blast at the turbolaser turret.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

The mad gunners manage to fire several more shots at the Turbolaser.  It is reduced to a pile of slag, but not in time to prevent it from scoring another hit on the republic vessel, sending them into a crash-course with one of the landing pads.

Meanwhile the other turbolaser has swung back around and fired at you but Xado manages to dodge it.. barely.

As the beeps and their 'translator' arrive at Engineering the door opens, revealing Meiko working furiously at the controls.  Beep (Not Beep or Beep, but Beep.) says that the ship wants to land... and has noticed various landing pads that would be out of the line of fire of the Turbolasers.

Also Xado notes that a few more gun turrets are starting to power up.  The station seems to be coming alive.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

"Oh what are you doing free?!" Meiko asks although she continued to work hard on the consoles, ripping things out, replacing them, changing connections.  "And turn off that lightsaber before you cut off your legs....though that might not be such a bad thing after all."

She slapped the intercom.  "Naar, the ship is pretty damaged and engineering is down.  I don't know if we can make it to hyperspace."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

Mang frowned at the bothersome station.  "Captain, follow that other ship in.  They'll need assistance, and perhaps we can use parts from their drive to fix ours."  

The Jedi warrior unstrapped himself from the gunwell.  "Mr. Docam, prepare for boarding action," he advised before climbing quickly back towards the main corridor and his quarters.


----------



## Xael (Jan 11, 2003)

"Copy that.", Xado ansvers to Mang. Then he tries to land somewhere safe and not get blasted while doing so.

OOC: Using total defense, as I don't want to get killed at this point.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2003)

"Oh, it's still on."
He unignites the lightsaber. As Beeb talks to him.
"Beeb says that the ships wants to land and has some good spots ready. What does it mean?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

"It means get yourself strapped in and prepare for a crash landing," the slicer replied, tugging her own safety straps on.  "Or at least stand elsewhere so when you do go crashing it won't be into me or any of the consoles!"

"And make sure the beeps are secured," the young woman added belatedly.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2003)

"Wha... oh... safety."
The man sits down on a seat (if there is one where somebody isn't already sitting) and buckles himself. He then graps each Beep and stuffs him inside his robes.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

As Xado starts looking for a good landing place, his screen light up with a landing pad not far from where the republic ship is heading down.  The information is apparently coming from Engineering, and seems like a good spot.

OOC: Clear *Zap*
Now I gotta go defibrilate the Republic, so they're ready for the meeting.

Oops wasn't s'posed to say that.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 11, 2003)

Boarding action?  "Sir yes _sir!"_  says Cabe enthusiatically, eager to bust some heads, be they republic or whatever-the-side-the-station's-on.  He dashes down to the cockpit and straps himself in, and then checks his various armaments.


----------



## Xael (Jan 11, 2003)

Xado heads for the safe landing pad, still trying not to get shot.

*_Strange, I thought that engineering was supposed to be down..._*


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

Mang strapped himself in after pulling on his white suit and blast vest, then settled his helmet carefully on  his head.  "Do not fire first," he commanded over the intercomm, "but if we are engaged we will retaliate swiftly.  Take prisoners where possible."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Meiko was starting to feel a little faint but at least she wasn't bleeding from her forehead anymore.  The last thing on her mind was her appearance though, so consumed was she with getting the ship back into shape again.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 11, 2003)

"Yessir," says Cabe with only slightly dampened enthusiasm.  Prisoners were generally asked questions, and then prisoners would _refuse_ to answer questions.  Cabe grinned.  This would be _fun._  He double checks that spare power packs exist in the various pockets of his combat jumpsuit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Meiko glances over at the stranger beside her, wondering just as much as he probably was when impact would arrive.  She hoped the ship wouldn't be more damaged, but she didn't trust Xado's flying abilities.  Well, maybe just a little more credit for him for keeping them alive up to this point, but that's all...no  more...nope....


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

As Meiko looks over at the stranger and everyone else gets ready for their landing, The turbolasers fire again but are aimed too high to hit either ship.  With a sudden jarring, the Pearl manages a controlled Crash Landing into one of the landing bays, and soon all is quiet as a force-field hums into place behind them, and air fills the bay.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

"Now, was that cool or what?"
He starts unbuckling himself from the chair, fumbling with the locking mechanism for a while.
Standing up, he forgets he has three droids inside his robes and almost falls but the remotes manage to save him.
"So, wanna go out with me?"
Innocent smile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

"_You_ go out and figure out what's going on," Meiko replied distractedly, unstrapping herself from the seat and popping open a console.  "See what the others are up to.  I have to fix this ship so we can get out of here or are you looking to stay here for a couple of centuries?  If so, you're welcome to it, but I want to get back to Corellia.  I have a hair appointment."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

"Oh, I'm pretty good at fixing stuff. Lemme see. And your hair is just fine, better than mine. Ask Beep or Beep if you don't believe me, I've fixed them a couple of times too."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

"That's not much of a compliment.  Even Naar's hair is better than yours.  Didn't you want to go out or something?  So go out then and shoo!"  Meiko stuck her head under one of the consoles, fingers fumbling with all kinds of nifty wires and couplings.  "And do you have a name or should I call you 'The Idiot' for the rest of our hopefully _very_ short acquaintence?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

The man's head tilts.
"Who's Naar? I don't think I've met him. Well, doesn't matter."
He starts peeking over Meiko's shoulders trying to see in.
"Oh, my name's Palpa, Palpa Tainea. Lemme see that, it's intriguing. Lemme, lemme, lemme. I wanna, I wanna, I wanna."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

"Ugh!  Get off me you filthy idiot!" Meiko snapped, trying to shove him away.  "You're messing up my clothes _and_ my hair.  Go rub your scruffy self elsewhere, Tinea!  Find an empty room and polish your lightsaber!"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 15, 2003)

Meanwhile Vek-Tu Mang was up out of his seat as soon as the ship had settled, striding purposefully to the bridge while fastening his cloak around his shoulders.  

Once on the bridge, he lowered the visor of his helmet, glancing at Cabe while he drew his blaster pistol and checked the settings.  "Ready, Mr. Docam?  And what about you, Captain?" he asked, turning to Xado with the dispassionate, hollow-sounding voice that echoed from his helm.  "We'll need you to identify whatever parts you need to complete your repairs."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2003)

"No need to be impolite, I was just trying to help... sheesh."
Palpa then starts walking out of the engineering, followed by Beep, Beep and Beep.

"Why she have to be mean? I bet she would look pretty if she wasn't always nagging at me. Well, that isn't our problem, is it Beep?"
_*Tweep!*_
"Yup. Know what? I think we should go see where we landed."

With that, he starts walking to the ramp and lowers it. He happily hops down it. And falls on his face, realizing that it's hard to move when your feet get entangled to each other and your robes. He rolls the rest of the way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

"Hey Lord Mang, the guy that calls himself Palpa Tinea is loose somewhere on the ship," Meiko spoke through the intercom while she tried to patch the ship up.  "Just thought you should know and he's got himself a lightsaber and the beeps again but they're disabled."


----------



## Xael (Jan 16, 2003)

"I'll see to the parts problem now, but I'd be more worried about that other ship. They're republics."

Then he gets up and goes to check the engineering and the parts they need.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Engineering looked like all hell had broken loose and Meiko was in the middle of it, trying to fix the whole thing.  Concentrating, she didn't see Xado come in until he was already inside.  Pushing herself out of the compartment, she frowned at him.

"What do you want, Naar?" the young woman asked not so graciously but she herself didn't look any better than the ship.  A bad cut across her forehead, the blood matted on her face and in her blond wig, the dust and grease from everywhere she had been in on her hands, clothes and even made it to her face.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 17, 2003)

"Loose... in the _ship_?" mutters Cabe.  "Sith!"  He runs to the brig, and finds the door in several states of lightsabre-induced disrepair, and lets go a string of curses foul enough to tarnish synthetic steel.  Hearing the ramp open, he immediatly springs in that direction, getting there as fast as possible, ready to apprehend the fugative.


----------



## Xael (Jan 17, 2003)

Xado eyes the mess at engineering warily. "I came to see if we need some spare parts to fix the ship."

Then he shakes his head while looking at Phoenix and says: "You look terrible."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

"Oh wow, you're such a charmer," Meiko muttered back sarcastically, rolling her eyes.  "You're not exactly a pretty boy yourself, Naar."

OOC:  Well is there anything the ship needs replaced, parts, etc?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

The entire hyperdrive is trashed.  You need a new one.
And about a dozen whatchamacallits and whatzits and thingamabobs need to be replaced, but they're fairly common to most ships.. Find another ship and you'll be able to get those.  The hyperdrive could be tricky, though.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *...Palpa Tinea...*



OoC: Palpa T_a_inea, there's an a in there.

IC: Getting up, Palpa looks around the landing area.


----------



## Xael (Jan 17, 2003)

"Well, I'm not trying to be...", Xado says with a slight grin. Then he digs up his datapad and starts making list of the parts he needs.

When he's done he walks back to Mang and says: "I'm done."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

"Good."  Mang nodded with satisfaction, then waved to the ramp.  "Let us find your parts then, and see what our new Republican _friends_ are about.  After we assist Mr. Docam in restraining the prisoner, of course."

The Jedi started for the ramp, pausing at the intercom before going down.  "Young woman, we're going to find replacement parts for the ship.  Close the hatches and don't let anyone else on board, and leave your comlink on."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

"Fine, fine.  Just find me the parts and a spare hyperdrive while you're out there.  You can try to see if the Republic's have one."  

Meiko sighed, lying on the floor and staring up at the ceiling.  At least, they'll leave her alone for a while so she could recuperate.  What a mess this all was!

After making sure Naar was out of engineering and the others were down the ramp, Meiko pulled the blond wig off of her head, wincing in pain when the matted strands stuck to her wound was pried loose.  The whole thing was destroyed anway.

Shaking loose her own wavy black hair, the young woman sighed and then removed the blue contacts.  Well now she could see much better with her own dark brown eyes.  The better to fix her and her ship up as quick as possible.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 18, 2003)

Mmm.  Securing prisoners.  One of the things Cabe took joy in in life, and something he did with a level of enthusiasm that was appreciated by his former masters, if not by the prisoners themselves.  Seeing the man at the bottom of the ramp, Cabe tries to take him in a flying tackle and pin him to the ground.

ooc: In game terms, charge, grapple, pin.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Cabe takes a flying leap at Palpa, and just as he is about to connect the man trips over his feet again and cabe flies over him, rolling to a stop a few feet away.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

Trying to get up, Palpa turns to address Cabe.
"You should really watch out, mister. Even if you are that eager to get out of the ship, it doesn't give you the right almost overrun people.
Oh, and thanks for returning my lightsaber back there. You should've really told me you returned it though, I sat a long while on it because I didn't know it was there."


----------



## Xael (Jan 18, 2003)

Xado follows Mang out of the ship and shakes his head to Cabe's failed tackle attempt.

*_They're both crazy..._*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Meiko pulled herself out of engineering, figuring she should do something about herself. When she got to the room and saw the mess that was her, the young woman nearly screamed, but managed to get a hold of herself.  Did she truly look that awful?

Pulling out a medpac, she began to work on herself while cleaning up her appearance as best she could.  She changed back into the more sensible outfit from this morning boarding the ship and made sure to have her blaster secured on her holster, any power cells in their proper place.

She then pulled out her datapad and datachips, stuffing them in the wide pockets of her tan leather overcoat.  Any other needed equipment she had with her, she did the same as well.

OOC:  So do I heal anything?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

Vek-Tu Mang stepped down the ramp with ease, white cloak flowing about him.  Reaching the bottom, he pointed his blaster at Tainea and drew his lightsaber with his free hand.  "Lie down and place your hands behind your back.  I am placing you under arrest."  The black visor hid Mang's face, but his voice sounded completely dispassionate through the helmet.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

"good Idea, Imperial Scumbags... you should all do that!" Says a voice to the side as you hear several guns charging.  Glancing to the side you see 8 people in red armour pointing blaster rifles at your party from the side, about 10 M away.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

Palpa has an unbelieving look on his face.
"You're kidding me, right? I just got up from the floor. And let me tell ya, it ain't clean in any sense of the word."


----------



## Xael (Jan 18, 2003)

"So there *IS* life on this station!", Xado groans. "Mind telling us who the hell you are?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

After she's done doing whatever she needs to do, Meiko will go the cockpit to take a look at where they are from there and see if she can see where the others are.  She'll hide important things like her precious tools deep in her highboots or intertwined in her chignon where they just look like hair decorations.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

"Pirates," Mang pronounced as both answer and sentence.  He ignited his lightsaber slowly as the featureless black faceplate of his white helmet scanned the red warriors.  "I suggest instead that _you_ drop your weapons and surrendur.  Piracy is a very serious crime, but you have my word you will be well treated if you turn yourselves in peacefully."  His voice was cold, very calm and matter of fact, and extremely self-assured.  "If you resist then I can make no guarantee that you will survive your arrest."

*OOC*: _Using_ intimidate.  _Also using_ enhance ability _- dexterity._


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

ooc: Just waiting for Cabe.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 19, 2003)

Cabe, upon missing his tackle, had rolled and come up in a combat stance, ready to repeat the attempt, but had been interrupted by the red-clad interlopers.  He grins cockily and readies himself to charge the one who spoke.

ooc: Enchance ability- Strength.  When combat begins, he tries the same thing on the lead pirate that he did to Palpa.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Xado and Palpa look over at the 8 red-armoured troops as the blasters are levelled.

Meiko, looking out the ships cockpit, can see nothing except a few other small vessels.. Mostly Uglies (Combinations of ties and X-wings or ties and y-wings, etc), but a few Z-95 headhunters.

Mang activates his lightsaber and calls upon the force, quickening his reflexes as he speaks to what appears to be a group of pirates.

A few of the men switches his rifle to point towards the Jedi, and there are now 5 blasters pointed at Mang.

"We're not pirates Jedi, We are official Military troops for the Corporate Sector, and you have no authority on a Corporate Station.  It is YOU who are under arrest.  One more word or move from any of you other than disarming yourselves and laying down will mean an immediate death sentence."

Cabe gathers himself for a charge, also calling on the force to make himself stronger, although he does it clumsily and Vek-tu senses the build-up easily.  2 of the guards also glance over at Cabe nervously, obviously sensing something and one of them whispers to the leader, who nods back, and they both switch their weapons to Cabe.

There are now 3 (Including the two force sensitive) troops aiming at Cabe, 3 (including the leader) pointed at Mang, and 1 each at Xado and Palpa.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

*OOC*: _How much does Mang know about the Corporate Sector?  I don't want to metagame    Also I'm not sure where we are in the galaxy - is this even Corporate Sector territory?_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

"Hmm...where are they?  And where is that Republic ship?"  Meiko is going to try and find out where the rest of the team is and where the republic ship is so she can watch them approach it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 21, 2003)

Cabe waits, every muscled tensed, waiting for some sign or signal from Mang.  He looks disdainfully at the rifles pointed at him, as if they were nothing but dart guns, and begins staring down the one who wispered to the leader about them.

_C'mon, Mang, surrender or fight, but make a choice...._

ooc: Ditto to what Mang said, although I don't know much about CS in the first place, so metagaming shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

Mang wracks his brain for a moment, trying to recall everything he's ever heard of the corporate sector - but it's barely anything, a few snatches of useless information, and a basic knowledge that everyoen knows (The Corporate Sector is beyond the outer rim, and is an Empire unto itself).  As he stands there thinking the rest of his group stands ready, waiting for him to lead.  The troopers are glancing around, wondering what this strange Jedi is doing.

Meiko starts walking towards the hatch, looking for the rest of the crew. (2 rounds to get out there)

OOC: Sorry Guys, I had kind of expected more than 1 or 2 responses and was waiting for othe rpeople to post.  Then I lost the thread and.. blah... I'll stop the excuses now.  Post away, The Republic has finally landed so you're both on the station, should be meeting soon.

hehehe.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

Palpa, standing as motionless as possible the whole time starts suddenly moving.
"ACHOOOO!!"
He wipes his nose to the sleeve of his robe.
"Sorry, didn't mean to."


----------



## Xael (Jan 25, 2003)

Xado raises his hands slowly up, indicating his (supposed  ) surrendering and says: "Is it part of Corporate Sector's duty to hijack ships from hyperspace and start shooting at them?" His tone is obviously annoyed, but not aggressive.

In reality, he's just drawing attention from Mang and Cabe to himself and is ready to draw his blaster and sprint to some kind of cover at the first sight of aggression (from either side).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Meiko is still walking around on the ship clueless and searching for the others in her first round of looking.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

Mang's violet eyes narrowed, though the expression was lost, hidden as it was behind his featureless helmet.  "This isn't Corporate Sector territory," he pronounced calmly.  "And I'm very much afraid that, as a criminal, your 'authority' is forfeit.  Drop your weapons and surrendur yourselves into my custody."  The Jedi sunk an imperceptible amount towards the ground, strengthening his footing and preparing to leap into action if necessary.

_Readying an action to close to melee range if they attack._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 28, 2003)

_A fight!  Oh boy ohboy ohboy...._  Cabe tenses more- no way they'll actually surrender, and he's quite excited at the chance to bash some heads....

ooc: Enhance ability is still up, correct?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

As Palpa sneezes, the one pointing his gun at him jumps and almost pulls the trigger, but then sighs with releif when he realizes what it is, and lowers his weapon a fraction as his guard visibly drops.

The rest seem intent on their targets, glancing curiously at their captain every few seconds, awaiting orders.  The captin, however, seems to be slightly intimidated by the imperials before him (With the exception of the bumbler, of course), but obviously has the upper hand in numbers, and you all realize that reinforcements could be arriving any moment.  It seems he's content to wait until he has more safety in numbers, he straightens some more, his gun staying in line with Mangs head.

Mang and Cabe are tense, ready to leap into combat at the slightest provocation, and knowing that time is on the side of their opponents.

Meiko, meanwhile (This has been a few rounds) has strolled leisurely and casually to the ramp.  Approaching it, she is about to step out when she hears the conversation outside about the corporate sector, and sees 1 of the men in red uniforms focused on Mang with his gun. he's the only one in view of her and is facing away from her.

Palpa, a bit fuzzled by the whole situation, thinks he hears something through a door to his left (About 20 m away).. maybe voices?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_Frell_! Meiko thinks to herself, pulling back and out of sight.  What could she do now?  Slowly she moved away from the ramp.  Not like she was a gunslinger or anything.  Her mind thought back to the ships defenses...where were the guns mounted?  Perhaps she could give them an ultimatum?  Or at least even the odds just a tad.

Heading back to the cockpit, she looks for the underbelly guns and if they're still functional, she'll aim it at the corporate sector troops and tell them to drop their weapons before she opens fire on them all even if Mang and the others are in the way.

And of course adding at the end, "have a nice day."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2003)

"Who's there?!"
Palpa turns to face the door, already forgetting that he is aimed at with a blaster.
If there is no answer in a short while (a couple of seconds), he'll start moving towards the door.
"I know you're there, I can hear you!"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

Mang will start walking forward slowly to get into melee range.  If they start to fire though he'll attack.

"Drop - your - blaster." (think _Princess Bride_ for the delivery )


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 30, 2003)

_Well, she's got guts, I'll give her that_ thought Cabe, torn between getting ready to rush a Corporate Sector goon and getting ready to jump aside if the threat to fire the ship's weapons in the crowded docking bay were followed through.  Not that it would do much good, but hey, might help.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

OODM : Cabe doesn't know about Meiko, so he can't react to her actions.

IDM: 
Mang begins walking towards the Captain, and Palpa begins wandering away to the side door. 

Open-mouthed at this, the captain stutters for a second before recovering enough to shout "FIRE!"
at which 8 almost simultaneous blasters ring out, loud enough to be heard on board the ship or in the next room.

3 bolts fly in at Mang, but he manages to dodge 2.  The one fired by the captain, however, catches him in the side for 10 points of damage.
3 fly at cabe, 2 striking him for a total of 14 damage
The guard aiming at Palpa lets fly, but Palpa's feet get caught up in his robe and he bends over to untangle himself, oblivious to the blaster bolt that misses his head by 5 centimetres  (just under 2 inches for the Americans out there)
Xado manages to dive behind a barrel at the last instant and the blaster rifle sizzles into his cover.
Straightening up, Dalamar continues on and opens the door to see a human and a Twi'lek talking to 3 people dressed in Jedi robes - An Ithorian, A Cerean, and... a gungan.
The assembled group looks over at his sudden entrance, and to the firefight behind him.
(OK Repubs, you're in the init. as of next round)

Mang, having slight trouble breathing from the pain, surges forward and chops off the captains arm, along with half of his gun.  He falls to the floor screaming.

Cabe, seeing that the leader is down, decides to tackle the guy who had informed the captain of the jedi, and slams into him hard, knocking them both to the ground and sending the Blaster rifle flying 5 M away.

Xado takes aim with his Heavy blaster and pops the soldier who had shot at him in the side, digging a hole in his armour as the troop groans and falls to one knee in obvious pain.

Meiko rushes back to the cockpit (Only 1 round this time), but by the time she gets there it's obvious she missed something... Maybe it has something to do with the blaster shots she heard a few seconds ago.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: Psst ;p I don't think Mang would have moved forward or any of them reacted as they did if they thought Meiko would have the last initiative.

Meiko will open fire on the corporate troops, being careful not to hit her compadres but seeing as they're in danger, there's not much to lose at the moment.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

Palpa waves his hand at the people in the new room.
"Hello there! We're in trouble, you wouldn't have an extra hyperdrive unit?"
He starts fumbling through the folds of his robes, unfortunately his hand gets stuck in a wrap and he has to yank if off forcefully. When his hand finally comes off, he's holding his lightsaber in it.
"I thought I had a credit chip here somewhere... But somehow I managed to get my glowrod..."


----------



## Xael (Feb 1, 2003)

Xado curses heavily and shoots at another armored bastard (not Mang), using the barrel as cover.

"That one was for my ship! Next one is for you being an !"

This of course if the barrel doesn't have "Highly explosive" -text on it's side.

OOC: We're all going to die! Nyahahahahahahahhahaahha! *cough, cough, cough, choke... ...sniff...* ...still sick.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2003)

Garek throws himself forward, using the door frame as cover.  He opens up with his blaster rifle at the closest Corporate trooper.

"Not wanting to seem unfriendly, but now really isn't a good time to talk spare parts."  Garek shouts to Palpa over the sound of blaster fire.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

"Surrendur," Mang commanded coolly as he stepped to the next trooper.

_He'll attack the next one assuming he doesn't drop his blaster.  He'll also try to keep a trooper in between him and the other troopers, to give himself as much concealment as possible._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 3, 2003)

"Stop this violence NOW!" the Ithorian jedi shouts through his double mouths _(Intimidate & Diplomacy skills)_ while standing in the half-cover of the doorway. "We represent the Galactic Republic and we have jurisdiction in this sector."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: For those who haven't noticed/realized yet, The republic has arrived. 

Also, I'll wait until tonight and then post even if some of you haven't posted (There are currently 10 people here.
Init Order/post status
Palpa/readu
Brassa/awaiting!
Soldiers/ready
Garek/ready
Mang/ready
Cabe/awaiting!
Wepps/May be awol
Xado/ready
Meiko/ready
Oothar/ready
Shi-dal/May be Awol

*L* I just noticed I called Palpa 'dalamar' in a previous post.. I'll go fix.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Meiko continues to pelt those silly corporate troops with many fun colored plasma pellets.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

whoops.. did it again, sorry guys.  I'm auto-piloting anyone who hasn't posted (Brassa, Cabe, Wepps, and Shi-dal)
Palpa stands facing the new guys, holding his lightsaber and thinking it's a glowrod.
Brassa, Wepps, and Shi-dal look on surprised at this weird new jedi as the firefight rages around them.
The Soldiers open fire as the move backwards, retreating before a sudden onslaught of opponents. "It's a trap, retreat!"  six blaster shots go off, Mang gets grazed across the cheek (9 damage), and Pala gets hit in the back of the leg (7 damage).  The rest of the shots are wide or hit the cover of whoever they were aimed at.
Garek fires at a red-armoured trooping, removing his head. 
Mang chases after them, slicing one in half as he gets closer (grr.. 2nd crit in two swings for Mang)
Cabe is rolling around on the ground wrestlign with one of the troopers.
Xado pokes his head out from behind the barrels and finishes off the trooper he had injured with his last shot.
Meiko powers up the ships weaponry and everyone stops for a second, several peoples eyes widennig as a pair of Laser Cannons starts tracking around, searching for targets... and firing at the Troopers, blowing 2 apart and taking the door behind them out, too.  Everyone grabs at their ears in pain.
Oothar's voice is drowned out by the resulting Alarm Klaxons ringing throughout the station... Or it would have been if anyone could hear anything.

There are currently 2 guards running away, and one wrestling with Cabe.  Everyone outside in the landing bay is deaf for 2 rounds from the Laser Cannon fire.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2003)

"What happened? Who bit me? Why can't I hear myself?"

Palpa whirls around and looks behind himself, ending up looking in the same direction. After a quick look at the same thing, he notices it and turns forward and tries to spot the little monster that must've bit him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Seeing that the troops are fleeing, Meiko runs to grab a medi-pac and head down the ramp.  Although her entrance definitely would confuse her companions, if it wasn't for the familiar clothes or the diva attitude, the young woman with the long black hair and dark eyes looks different from the blonde blue-eyed terror they first saw.

She makes sure she is packing her blaster and various sundry equipment in good hidden spots upon her person before going to see who could use a bit of "medi-spruce up".  The blaster is in one hand ready to fire, the med-pac in the other.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

_Mang will keep the retreating troops covered with his blaster while he pulls back himself to the cover of the ship.  He'll use Heal Self, and then step over to help Cabe._

Once he could hear, Mang glanced down at the trooper wrestling with Cabe.  Blue lightsaber humming softly in his hand, his look of disdain was hidden behind the featureless black faceplate of his white helmet.  "Surrender.  You are outnumbered and beaten."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 7, 2003)

_What the hell was that?_ thought Cabe, driven almost to fatal distraction by the thundering blast of light, sound and heat.  Recovering himself and slipping out of the attempted choke hold, Cabe attempts to pin the red-armored trooper to the deck, knowing he's unlikely to be able to get through the armor with his bare hands.  Once his hearing comes back, and he hears Mang speak, he grunts in agreement, still trying to keep the man still. "Yeah, what he said."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2003)

_OK, these rifles sure pack a punch!_  Garek looks surprised by the result of his rifle shot.  Shaking his head to try and recover his hearing, he calls over to the Imperials.

"Good day, gentlemen.  It seems we have a common enemy at the moment.  Could we have a talk?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 8, 2003)

The Ithorian jedi moves to the aid of the fumbling one in robes with the lightsaber, "I am skilled in healing. If you will put away that 'glowrod' I will help you." 

_I hope that ship of theirs is operational._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 8, 2003)

"Wha? Oh yeah, I forgot to put it away."
He stuffs the handle inside his robes, apparently not paying any attention to where he put it.
"Did you see what bit me? I bet it was one of those ewoks, nasty creatures them. My dad says they are only good for target practice, but I think they're really fluffy and make good teddy bears for children.
Do you like teddy bears?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 8, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Wha? Oh yeah, I forgot to put it away."
> He stuffs the handle inside his robes, apparently not paying any attention to where he put it.
> "Did you see what bit me? I bet it was one of those ewoks, nasty creatures them. My dad says they are only good for target practice, but I think they're really fluffy and make good teddy bears for children.
> Do you like teddy bears?" *




"I've never heard of these 'teddy' bears," The Ithorian says in response to the obviously addled man. He checks him for a concussion and is surprised whe he finds no sign of one. While applying aid from his medipak, he continues, "You were hit by blaster fire, not bitten by an Ewok. And Ewoks are a noble race who were very instrumental in overthrowing the Emp ... in helping the Rebellion."

_What kind of Imperial is this? Where did he get a lightsaber?_


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 8, 2003)

"Are you sure? I'm quite sure something bit me. Well, anyway, teddy bears are fluffy toys, they look a lot like ewoks. Or ewoks look a lot like teddy bears, I'm not sure...
Beep, which one is it?"

_*TWEET!*_
Three training remotes hover to Palpa from behind the imperials' ship.

"Are you sure? Okay. Anyway, you have a funny face, were you born with it or have you been in an accident? Does it hurt?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

The troops flee, running out the hole in the wall, across the debris, and around the corner (Any+all who shot after them miss, striking the bulk-head.)

Cabe and Mang manage to subdue the one cabe was wrestling with, he stops fighting when he sees the lightsaber pointed at him.

Meiko reaches the ramp of the ship to see the room:
Mang and Cabe stand over the last remaining trooper, 
Palpa sits talking to an Ithorian in Jedi robes, who is checking his wounded leg, and his training remotes are hovering around him.
Xado is standing up from behind the barrels now that the baddies are gone.
Garek calls over to Mang, Cabe, and Xado (Who are all near each other) that he wants to talk.

Brassa, Wepps, and Shi-dal continue to stare Open-mouthed at the carnage, not leaving the other room. (OODM : OK I know Wepps and Shi-dal's Players are AFK, but does GaryH know you guys are supposed to be in this thread? Could someone ask him to check in here?)

This is what is happening when the deafness wears off.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

OOC: _How do the corporates or republics know we're Imperial, if the Empire is in hiding and we're out on a covert mission?_

"Mr. Docam," Mang pronounced coolly, "I'll take care of this criminal.  Secure this room, please.  Fuse the doors shut if you have to - we can always cut them open later."

Turning, he waved a white-gloved hand at the newcomers.  "Captain, would you be so kind as to keep on eye on these...beings?  I won't be long."  His gaze passed over Meiko as he turned back, and he stopped for a moment, studying her.  "Good work, young woman.  You are _full_ of surprises."

Coming back to the trooper, Mang waved him on with the humming lightsaber.  "Get up.  I am placing you under arrest.  You will remain imprisoned until such time as you can be afforded a proper trial.  Until then you will cooperate fully or suffer the consequences.  Now move."

_Mang will conduct the trooper into the ship and to the brig, confiscate all his weapons, armor, and equipment, and then lock him securely in an undamaged cell._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Meiko tsked at Mang, stopping him from going anywhere with a hand on his blaster-armored arm.  "Trying to intimidate others while you're bleeding all over the deck?  Why don't you let Cabe and Naar handle the prisoner and you let me take care of that?"  She brandished her medpac.  "You're no good to us dead."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

"Securing the perimeter is of more immediate importance, young woman.  I can easily handle this criminal.  If you wish you may assist me, and then you may tend to me," Mang granted, nodding like an instructor and then waving the prisoner forward once more.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

"I _may_ tend to you?" Meiko repeated, her eyes widening into wide dark orbs before narrowing in apparent anger.  "You know what, you can tend to yourself you arrogant dordog.  I'm not going to be ordered about like some Twi'lek slave girl by the likes of _you_." She gave him a shove, in particular, exactly where he was hurt to emphasize her distain before stalking off to find someone else to...uh...tend with her particular brand of bedside manner.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2003)

"Yessir," says Cabe briskly, getting up off the decking and brushing himself off.  He goes about seeing what he can do about sealing off entrances to the docking bay, by hook, crook, or blaster.  If heavier stuff is required, he turns to Xado.  "Do we have any plasma welders on the ship?  Mang wants the doors fused shut."  All the while he keeps a wary eye on the members of the "New Republic."

ooc: So what's the lay out of the docking bay?  How many inns and outs?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

OODM: Krizzel - They know how they know, and I know how they know.  If you want to know how they know, ask them.

IDM: 
Layout of the bay:  It's a mid-sized docking bay, with one wall nothing more than a force-field (Where the ship entered). There are 3 exits, one in each wall.  Facing away from space, the left is where the republicans came from, and staight ahead is where the troopers fled to.
Your ship takes up a fair chunk of space, but more than half the available floor space is still open.

The trooper puts up no resistance but doesn't stop scowling, and says nothing.


----------



## Xael (Feb 9, 2003)

"I don't know, you should check the cargo bay. Never really looked at there.", Xado ansvers to Cabe. Then he turns towards the new quests and says: "Fine, talk."

*_Why do I have a feeling that "Phoenix" doesn't trust us..."_*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

"You know, if you want to make him talk, just do it the right way."  Meiko pointed her pistol directly at the man.  "What is going on here?  Why is the corporate sector here, what is this hunk of junk we're on, and what is _with_ that appalling shade of red you're wearing?  Do you think it will stain much if I put a blaster bolt through you because that is _ug-ly_ and could use some improvements."


----------



## Bulsarra (Feb 10, 2003)

Wepps shakes his head clear and walks cautiously into the room, not wanting to startle anyone still holding weapons.

He keeps his blaster rifle by his side and stands near the interrogation so he can find out what's going on.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

The trooper stands staring impasivly at Meiko with an uncaring look. "If you're going to murder me, then do it, but I have nothing more to say to you."

The rest of what is happening is character interacion, so I'll leave you guys to it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Meiko gave him a pitying look.  "I'm sorry, I think, you must have misunderstood me."  She aimed her blaster at the corporate sector solider's shoulder and promptly shot his arm.  Aiming now at his other arm, she spoke cheerfully, "Okay, now do you understand what I was asking for you?  Or would you like me to start aiming for more vulnerable male parts?"  Her blaster moved to the crux of his legs.


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Brassa, Wepps, and Shi-dal continue to stare Open-mouthed at the carnage, not leaving the other room. (OODM : OK I know Wepps and Shi-dal's Players are AFK, but does GaryH know you guys are supposed to be in this thread? Could someone ask him to check in here?)*




"Meesa feelin' likes meesa be gettin' all turned around!" the Gungan exclaimed, catching up to the group.  "Wheresa isa meesa?"

Looking at Meiko, Brasa commented "Yousa be lookin' familiar..."

_OOC:  I got lost in the sheffle.    I'm back now.  _


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2003)

"Perhaps we can form some kind of alliance, at least until we are off this station..."  Garek jumps at the sound of Meiko's blaster shot.  "Can you people *please* stop shooting things for a minute and listen?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

"I see the empire is back to it's old 'torture people until they tell you what you want to hear' routine." THe man sneers, trying to hide his obvious pain.  "So the republic has joined the butchers, then?" He says, turning to face the 3 jedi standing off to the side.  "Figures you rebels wouldn't know how to do anything right"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Meiko's eyes widened slightly, dark pools of innocence.

"We're not Imperials, you silly very unfashionable man.  We're just your average pissed off traveler who doesn't like being shot at, forced to land, whose very expensive wig was ruined and now...trudge around on this...," she sniffed dersively, "obviously low-class barge of scrap heap."

Her blaster went off again into the lovely sensitive area between the edge of one leg and his hip.  "Oh, but you didn't answer my question so that didn't count...no matter, you've got plenty of extra space left on you to shoot up...and don't you love how wonderful it cauterizes everything?  No need to worry about getting blood on your clothes or anything!" she added brightly before using the back end of the blaster to smack him as hard as she could on the lower ribs.

"Now did you need me to repeat the question, or all you all set to answer."


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2003)

*_Great, now she has changed from verbal to physical torturing..._*, Xado thinks while glancing at her direction.

Then he turns to the rifle-man (Garek), trying to ignore Phoenix. "Yeah, we can call it a truce, but our hyperdrive is trashed. How's your ship, it looked like you got shot pretty bad?"

OOC: Stupid question: Does our ship have a backup hyperdrive?


----------



## Bulsarra (Feb 12, 2003)

Wepps, (the Twi-Lek wearing a flight suit) replies to Xael's question: "We were able to land our ship here. I doubt we'll be able to leave in it. Perhaps we can salvage something from it, but I don't know how long it will take. I may be able to piece something together.

"However, before I lend my services, Garek has made a request that you stop torturing this man. Perhaps you'd like to explain yourselves between shots?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 12, 2003)

_Hmm.  She's a bit of an amateur on technique, but she's certainly got the right spirit!_ thinks Cabe as he pauses on the way into the ship to search for a welder.  He'd done more than his share of that sort of quick and messy interrogation before in his service to the ISB.  He pauses for a moment, thinking.

"Excuse me, ma'am, but perhaps you'll let me take of the interrogation?  That's grunt work," he says respectfully.  "Mang wants the docking bay sealed, and all I can do is weld the doors shut.  Could you bugg- mess with the computers so they won't open unless we tell them to?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2003)

Palpa is walking around the docking bay, talking to his droids.
"So this rabies-infected ewok comes and bites me all of a sudden when I was trying to talk with the new people."
_*TWEEP!*_
"No, it ran away. They're really skilled in hiding you know. Almost as good in it as wookies, can't trust anything with fur."
_*BWOOP!*_
"Oh, you noticed too! She must've bleeded a lot for her hair to get so much darker from it. Maybe I should ask if she wants me help?"
_*E-EEP!*"_
"Yah, she wasn't too nice for me back then, throwing tauntaun instestines on me and all. But she's still cute."
_*BWOBEEP!*_
"And Xado. They remind me, too, of Mum and Dad. I miss them..."
_*TWIP!*_
"I know it's been only one day! That doesn't mean I can't miss them. And my tummy is empty. Wonder if she would make some food for me?"
_*TRIBOO!*_
"Of course I know Mum isn't here! I meant Phoenix. Maybe I should ask her."

Just as he starts wondering that, he trips over debris caused by the ship's blasters.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

The trooper Groans in pain as he is shot again, and starts to topple, but before his leg can give out Meiko slams him in the chest, knocking him backwards to bang his head against the floor, and he lies there unmoving.

Xado thinks for a sec and recalls that his ship does NOT have a backup hyperdrive.

Mang realizes that locking the doors won't do any good, b/c there's a big hole in the wall caused by Meiko's laser cannon blast, which is how the troopers got out.

As they're standing around talking, the lights start flashing and they hear a metalic voice "Decompression of Launch bay 3 in progress.  60 seconds until Force Field Disruption."

It seems the corporate troopers have come up with their own plan.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2003)

"Right, you."  Garek gestures with his rifle towards Meiko.  "Stop shooting that poor sap.  Oothar, can you heal him?"

"You."  He says to Xado.  "No idea about what shape our ship is in.  Ask Wepps over there, as technology, not my field."

"And."  He adds as the decompression announcement rings across the hanger.  "May I suggest we find somewhere more hospitable to hold this discussion?"


----------



## Xael (Feb 13, 2003)

"I don't know about hospitable, but I'm gettin inside my ship. You're welcome too."

Saying this, Xado hastily starts walking towards _Pearly Haven_.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2003)

"Huh? What's decompression?"
_*TWILIBOOP!*_
"Oh... That's bad, isn't it?"
_*TWIP!*_
"Right, good idea."

Palpa heads out through the Meiko-made door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

"Oh...frell this."  Meiko gives the trooper one good kick in the...uh...you know where...and runs up the ramp and into the ship to the cockpit, leaving the trooper into the capable hands of Mang and Cabe.  "If they want decompression, I'll _give_ them decompression..." And heads straight for the cockpit guns.  "Everyone get in the damn ship in 30 seconds or you can get decompressed cuz I'm locking the doors then."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *And heads straight for the cockpit guns.  "Everyone get in the damn ship in 30 seconds or you can get decompressed cuz I'm locking the doors then." *




OODM:
 She would...

I'm sensing a boom coming in a few more posts...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 14, 2003)

Cabe sighs and blocks the entrance to the ship, letting only the orginal crew back in and stopping, with all the force that is required, "unauthorized" people.  "Orders, sir?"  he says respectfully to Mang, counting down the timer in his head.  _Twenty five... twenty four...._


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 14, 2003)

Mang will drag the prisoner up the ramp and toss him inside.  "Oh, they may come in, Mr. Docam," he informs, coming to stand just behind Cabe's shoulder and off to the side, blue lightsaber casting its glow upon his white garments.  "But first they must relinquish their weaponry and surrender into our custody.  Otherwise they must seek other shelter."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

30 seconds.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *30 seconds. *




[OOC: Assuming everyone got their butt in safely?]

Meiko promptly locks the doors and opens fire, careful to avoid the fighters so that they can uh...scavenge some hyperdrives from the later.  There is a hard line to her face and she is one pissed off woman.  Her intention, adjusting the strength of the lasers, is to put enough of a hole in this station that to take down the forcefield would be tatamount to idiocy for the people in there but of course she doesn't want to blow the whole thing up with them in it.

That way she can get off the ship and REALLY start to do some damage to these pesky corporate raiders.

How DARE they give her this big welt on her forehead?  It might SCAR!...well she'll give _them_ a scar alright....


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> [OOC: Assuming everyone got their butt in safely?]
> *




Well that's the crutch of the Problem... Palpa is running the other way, towards the first hole Meiko blasted, and Mang+Cabe won't let the republic in unless they 'surrender to Imperial custody' and give up their weapons.
Seeing as how he's facing 3 Jedi and 2 other Republicans, that could be a problem.

Also, from now on all the talking down there I'll be timing myself (I'll read it out loud and however long it takes me to say it is how long it takes to happen).  Otherwise I'll be going round-by-round for actions.  (No, you can't take a full-round 6-second action and speak for 30 seconds during it...)
And as soon as Kitana posts actually closing the doors, they close no matter who's where.  SO, kit if you want to close themwhen you hear the 30 second warning, post that.  Otherwise post what time you'll wait until to close the doors.

OH btw - shooting.. Palpas in the way of the only direct-line you can shoot without hitting a fighter or shooting blankly into space.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC:  What about the people who haven't had the chance to post yet?  Dalamar!  Run Dalamar run! B/c Meiko is no angel and it would out of character to do anything else but....

IC:

At exactly 30 seconds, the doors will lock.  
At exactly 31 seconds, Meiko will fire.


----------



## Xael (Feb 14, 2003)

Xado stops at the entrance, staring at Mang: "You're going to do a disarmament in what, *20 SECONDS!?!*", he shouts. Then he turns back to the rebels: "Get in, goddamit!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Mang+Cabe won't let the republic in unless they 'surrender to Imperial custody' and give up their weapons.
> Seeing as how he's facing 3 Jedi and 2 other Republicans, that could be a problem.*




No problem.  We've got a pretty defensible position at the top of the ramp - I doubt they'd have too much luck assaulting it.  Not to mention which, if they do, we'll just close the hatch.

Mang will holster his blaster, set his free hand on the hatch controls, and ready an action to close it at the first sign of funny business.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, Mang doesn't have time to do that.
Everyone who's posted an action is done until the doors close.  If you haven't posted an action since Xado started heading for Haven, you have about 10 seconds to react.  

That means that before the doors close these are the actions: 
Palpa heads for the hole-in-the-wall
Cabe stands at the top of the ramp
Mang drops the body inside and walks towards Cabe, finishing his speech.
Xado heads into ship, shouting at the others to get in and stop worrying about disarming.

End of current round: Meiko closes and locks hatch.
Next round: Meiko fires.

Republics might wanna post soon, and seeing as how I don't want a TPK, here's a suggestion: Pick a direction(Either onto the ship or back to the other laucn bay that ISN'T decompressing) and RUN! btw, All the Imps are done this round.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

The Ithorian jedi rushes Mang _(Enhance Ability - Dex)_ with his lightsaber drawn while shouting, "Everyone forward! No Imperial tells me or mine what to do - ever again!" _(Intimidate)_ Oothar will engage anyone for as long as he needs in order to secure the hatch so that all of the Republicans can make it through and then he will shut the hatch if it hasn't been.


----------



## Bulsarra (Feb 14, 2003)

Wepps raises his blaster rifle and charges the door, firing a shot as he rushes forward, aiming for whoever is most blocking the hatch, Cabe or Mang.

"No Imperial is leaving me to explode in a vacuum!"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Dalamar!  Run Dalamar run! B/c Meiko is no angel and it would out of character to do anything else but....*



*OoC:* And it would be very out of character for Palpa to just suddenly start running or turning around. He's going out through the 'door'.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

"Oh frell!  Does everything have to turn into a fire fight with you people?"  Garek tries to swat Wepps' rifle off-target, before dashing into the Imperial ship.  "Oothar, put that sword away before you get us all killed."

"I really must apologise for my companions, they don't seem to grasp the concept of diplomacy all that well."  He says as he goes past Cabe and Xado.

"I don't suppose any of you could delay psycho-woman from firing for a few seconds, could you?  One of your number seems to be running towards her line of fire..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC:  Uh...I should point out that since all the Imperials except for poor Palpa are on the ship...if the Republics start rushing it with weapons drawn...one of the Imperials will shut and lock the door, raise the ramp, probably yell for Meiko and she will commence the firing ahead of schedule.

Big Boom--loud sucking sound?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

OODM: Except for the fact that Mang and Cabe are ready to repel boarders, not close the ramp, and Xado is running past them telling them not to shoot (Though I doubt anyone's listening to him).

We're waiting for Shi-dal and Brassa, they have a few hours and then, well.. Meiko happens.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2003)

ooc: That should be the imperial slogan.  "meiko happens".


----------



## Mirth (Feb 15, 2003)

_OOC:

KV: Remember, this is all happening VERY FAST. There really is no time to negotiate and I did the only thing that I thought Oothar would do IC in the situation. Plus, I used my Force skill to Enhance Dexterity, thereby hopefully giving me a better Init and Speed and I used my Intimidate skill in hopes of putting a momentary pause into the Imp's actions.

DM: As I've said a couple of times before, novyet (Shi-dal) may need to be replaced. He hasn't posted to the game in almost 2 months (12-16-02), and that was on the first page of our old thread. He has also dropped out of a few other PbP games. I did check and his last post on the boards was on 02-07-03. You might want to fire off an email to him, but I don't think he's in the game anymore. As for garyh (Brasa), well you know Gungans  _


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

Brasa will follow Oothar's lead.  "Weesa never gonna suffer de Empire again, boyos!"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, If Novyet's out then I suppose this is as good a way as any to take him out, and if he's not, well..
Sorry sean.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll be updating right after this (In about 10 minutes It should be done).  I just wanted to waste these last 2 posting spots on page 9 So that I can start the New update on a new page.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Oothar, Brassa, Wepps, and Garek charge onto the ship right behind Xado.. Mangs aim is interferred with b/c he needs to avoid hitting Xado as the pilot rushes on board, but Cabe's blaster pistol is out in an instant.  Unfortunately as he fires, Xado brushes past them and the blast goes wide, sizzling into the wall right behind Palpa and causing him to trip.. As he trips he stumbles into an open shuttle he was passing by and the door closes behind him.

Wepps takes a shot, but his aim, too, is spoiled by his own comrade as Garek knocks his blaster off-aim (What is with the Jedi and their Fighting? *L*).  
Oothar, takes a swing at Mang, who is barely able to get his lightsaber up to block it, and they start heading backwards into the ship, clearing the top of the ramp, as Wepps and Garek charge up.. Garek trying to keep between Wepps and Cabe as they again start to aim at each other.
Brassa, seeing an opening, shouts something nobody understands (A common occurance with the Gungan), and leaps inside, right past the astonished Cabe.. Who turns to take a shot at at one of the Republicans but is hit on the back of the head as the ramp he was standing RIGHT at the top of closes with a thump. (No damage but stunned for 1 round).

Current Positions: 
Brassa + Oothar are facing Mang, all 3 have lightsabers drawn.
Cabe is standing in front of the closed ramp, holding his gun in hand and staggering slightly, but quickly bringing it up to bear again.
Xado is rushing to the cockpit to keep that silly little girl from doing anything to hurt HIS ship.
Garek is trying to calm down Wepps, who had begun to take aim at Cabe again.
Palpa is laying in the shuttle with his 3 beeps hovering over him worriedly.
Meiko pushes a button. (hehe.)

As the fight seems like it is about to begin anew, there is the loud, unmistakable sound of yet ANOTHER Laser Cannon blast being fired inside a launch bay, and then a lare explosion (Meiko missed the wall due to the cramped space needed to shoot a ships weapon inside a cargo bay, but she did manage to blow up 2 of the uglies, and a nice hole in THAT Bulkhead, behind which she sees several bodies flying away in flames.)
Just then Xado arrives in the Cockpit and the count-down timer hits 24 seconds (4 rounds)


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2003)

As the energy crackles and spits as their blades meet, Oothar says to Mang, "Deactivate your weapon and you will live, false one. You face two REAL Jedi now."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2003)

*OoC:* Are there any lights in the shuttle? How big is it?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

"What the hell is going on out there?" Meiko asks as the door opens and the noise from the sabers + blasters come barreling in.  "What is going on?  Is someone dare hurting my ship?!  Some one dare?!"

"Keep firing, Xado.  They're pissing me off."  She picks up her blaster and opens the cockpit door with one hand on the controls.  Without hesitating, she starts firing into the melee crowd, aiming specifically at the republics if she can.  If anyone approaches the door, she's going to shut it and lock it.

"What kind of Jedi are you?" Meiko snaps, clearly angry as she fires without pause.  "You must be from Dark Jedi stock...attacking an innocent freighter with Republic markings.  Stop now or we all die."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's the layout of the ship.






AS you can see, the Cargo hold is in a seperate room, with its own set of doors.  Therefore Meiko hears nothing when Xado enters the cockpit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

ok then...

Meiko locks the door behind Xado keeps firing to make nice bigger holes in the station and confirm that any decompression of the landing bay will result in the stations own destruction...ie: they won't decompress so our intrepid explorers will be safe.  Once she confirms that, she'll tell everyone over the loud speaker that everything is order and all the visitors can get out now...opening the door for them to leave.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2003)

Cabe staggers under the force of the blow, his ears ringing.  He tries blearily to focus on what's going on around him, but he hears nothing.

ooc: Doesn't being stunned mean I drop whatever I'm holding?  I seem to recall something like that.  Anyway, if I get to hold on to my blaster, that's nice too.   AoO from people with lightsabres are bad.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2003)

"Stop, stop, STOP!"  Garek shouts at the three Jedi.  "Lower your weapons, and let's work together, at least until we're off this station."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

Meiko's face paled slightly, her fingers slowly lifting from the ships voice connection linked to comm units across the ship.  The voices of the other Jedi came whirling through her ears, and along with it their threats to Mang.

_They're coming!_ she thought, two close steps to dispair.  _Everything is over...my life, my world...they'll come and take me to those awful interrogations rooms...trying to make me betray secrets...barbaric lower class nefarks...and whoever designed their clothes should be shot as well._

Xado didn't seem to notice, busy firing his gun loudly on the other side of the cockpit.  

For a long moment, Meiko flitted with the thought of taking them all down...but something else caught her eye instead.  Something gleaming, something still warm from being fired earlier.  _A cowards way out...only a cowards way out..._

Sliding it back into her hand, she went up to Xado and without another mistep caused a pause in his happy explosions when she kissed him.  Not lightly, not firmly, but throughly.

"I wanted to do that later, but now there's no time," she told him quickly, backing up with an arched dark brow.  "And might I suggest you invest heavily in some cologne, Stinky?"

With those last words, and that one last smirk, the cold steel pressed against her forehead and she pulled the trigger.

OOC: Whew!  It's been fun everyone!  TPK disaster removed. Hehe.  And I'll email you my equipment list, Xael.  I think you'll like what she's got.


----------



## garyh (Feb 19, 2003)

This thread is closed for the moment.  If we get this resolved, the game can continue.  Let's take a day or two to simmer down, and let Jemal and Kit discuss this via e-mail.


----------

